# Goldies IVF/ICSI Part 21



## *Kim*

New home Ladies and lots of


----------



## ULTRA

Dear Nuala, Suzy, Cesca & Mercat,

Many    on reaching your  s!!!

I am soooooooooooooo pleased for you all, especially Nuala! Your story has given me (also 45 and a Lister patient) the courage to phone the clinic tomorrow to make a follow up appointment after our 2nd unsuccessful ICSI (didn't get any embryo from two eggs). 

May I ask who is your consultant? I would so love to try one more time with my own eggs but have been on 450 Puregon plus 5 days Clomid on the last t/c and was told this is the max drugs that can be prescribed. 

All the best to you and all the other Goldies - sorry I have not been posting, but felt I had to have a break from IVF to get over the disappointment. Enjoyed my four UK Depeche Mode concerts staying in the same hotels as the band and even chatting to one of the members in the hotel bar - yes I am the oldest groupies in the world   and proud of it!

-ULTRA-


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone
Have just been scanning through the posts as I've been late home most nights due to work for the last few days.

Suzie - congratulations!!!  Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Nuala - hope things are going OK with you too.

Cesca - brilliant  news re your donor.

Meerkat - delighted to hear your news too.

Ultra - nice to see you back and glad you enjoyed the Depeche Mode concerts.

Lorri - have you got a start date for your tx yet?  My last outstanding blood test has come back OK although I have a sneaky suspicion they've done the wrong one.   Have forwarded a copy of the result on to the clinic to find out.  Am due to start d/r next Sunday and think I will go ahead anyway as have arranged other blood tests in London the week after next and apparently if anything amiss is found, there would still be time to start treatment before EC/ET time.  (Nothing like cutting it fine ...)

Anyway, must go now.  Tons of work to do before d/r starts as past experience suggests that the hormones will kick in once I'm d/r and stop me getting anything useful done then!

Best wishes to everyone.

Ellie


----------



## nuala

Hi Girls,

So far my little bean is sticky and I'm having lots of different symptoms each day.  Waiting on appointment from hospital for first scan so hope we will hear this week.

ULTRA - I saw Dr. Tunde and Dr Wren at the Lister who are both lovely.  On my IVF's I was on 450 Puregon 1 week and 6 vials of Menopur for the remainder of stimms however as you can see my second IVF response was very poor so converted to an IUI.  I do believe however that this treatment together with acupunture, herbs, yoga and pilates and reducing caffiene and alcohol helped to kick start my system which hadn't been tried for 44 years......  I also did Basal body temp charting, used OPK's for optimum timing and used PreSeed.

Wishing you every success.

Nuala


----------



## suziegirl64

Hi girls

quick update as I'm going for a lie down.

I've had brown discharge since yesterday with quite bad cramps in lower pelvis & back. Really worried as it's what happened before I mc last year. I feel like I'm having déjà vu. I went to the local EPAU and had a scan today. Saw the gestational sac but too early to see anything else. I was lucky enough to see a consultant but he said there's very little he can tell me except that I definitely have a pregnancy. All the discomfort and brown gunky discharge is very common/normal in early pg and doesn't mean the worst but doesn't tell me anything positive either. Just have to wait and see.

I've had relatives staying with me since Saturday and they've only just gone. Plus is was my dad's wedding yesterday. I've had to go around smiling and being "normal" when I feel anything but. Now I'm alone and I feel so exhausted I could sleep for a week. Thank goodness I only have 2 days at work before I finish for Easter.

I just hope and hope that this little bean is hanging on for precious life. If any of you are believers, please pray for me. Thank you.

Love to everyone
Suzie xx


----------



## cesca

Hi Goldie's.... we are still waiting on Ceram to give us some dates They have said they will contact us after Easter with all the news. Starting the dreaded pill  again after my 7 day break  Oh god!!! My Chinese doc has given me some herbal tablets to take to counteract my grumpiness... please let it work!!! 

MeerKat  lucky you  you didn't have to wait long. Its exciting isn't it?

Nikki ...how are you Hun? It will be your turn soon. Thanks for the call the other day it was so sweet of you. xx

Suzie... Please try and stay relaxed and pop yourself off to bed .Rest is always good. I'm sure its just Implantation bleeding as some girls get and it is nothing to worry about. Will be thinking of you and hopefully you will have better news for us soon.  

Nuala ...I'm so happy for you I bet you still can't quite believe it!  

Ellie ...  good luck Hun xx


----------



## Lorri

ULTRA - I saw news of the depeche mode concerts and thought you would be attending one of them, though didn't realise you would go to four  !! Good for you  

Meerkat - Hurrah !!!! A donor at last !  A little AF dance for you     I hop its the last one for you !!

Suzie - Put your feet up and take it easy for a while, little beanie is the most important thing now.

Ellie - Good luck with those tests, hopefully nothing will be amiss and this tx will be plain sailing. I don't have a date exactly, as ARGC go with what your body is doing, so just waiting for next AF, which is hopefully Thursday after next, which is when my leave starts from work. Knowing my luck AF will be early and the whole schedule (that is in my head) will get screwed up. That is my main stress, hoping AF is not early  

Hi to everyone else,must get on and do some work !!
Lx


----------



## suziegirl64

Hi all

Hope evryone is ok.

Meerkat - so happy to hear about your donor! That's great news.

Good luck to all of you at all the different stages. 

I'm still losing brown blood. A bit heavier today which is very worrying. I'm trying to be positive but am finding it impossible. I feel certain that I'm about to mc again. I hope not but my body seems to be telling me otherwise. I just want to stay in bed and be left alone. Can't even talk to dp. He's trying so hard but everything he says is wrong. I'm such a b**ch today. I'm in limbo waiting for either mc or for the bleeding to stop. I don't know how to be. I know it doesn't necessarily signal the end but I just can't see it turning around in my favour.

Sorry to moan on and on. I know you all understand but still, sorry.

I'm going back to being horizontal again!
Love to all

Suzie xx


----------



## *Kim*

Oh Suzie

I really am hoping for you. Why is nature so very cruel? I must say with my early m/c i had started bleeding by now. So i am hoping it is just old blood coming away.
Take care
Love kimx x x


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

Taking a break from work to catch up with the news.

Suzie - this must be mental agony for you. Am keeping my fingers crossed for you.  Really hope that the bleeding stops soon.

Lorri - well, you are definitely on the countdown now!  Hope things go to schedule.      I have been planning my work round my tx for weeks now (I run my own business) so am hoping that my timescales keep on track too!

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all well.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## nuala

Suzie,

I cannot imagine how you are feeling so just wanted to send you a big hug   .  Rest is the only thing you can do, keep warm, eat warming foods, drinks lots of water and try some deep breathing to relax your body and mind.

Thinking of you,

Nuala


----------



## yonny

Hi girlies,
yes, still lurking!!! 
havent had anything much to say as Im now on day 12 of the 2ww! 
I will admit that I was a naughty girl and tested on day 10 and of course it came up negative ................BUT it aint over till the fat lady sings so roll on friday and we'll see what happens!!!

Suzie, honey, one of the other girls (femme I think ) told her story on another thread and had exactly what you are suffering now............but continued with a happy healthy pregnancy, check her story out! 
Much     to you sweetheart

Meerkat, Nuala Cesca...............so very chuffed for you! 

Everyone else, hugs and  at whatever stage youre at!

Yonny x


----------



## druzy

Suzie - just to let you know that I am thinking to you too and sending you positive vibes for this to turn out positively for you. 

Druzy xx


----------



## cesca

Hi girls  its gone very quite on this board recently. I have been busy trying to stay busy so i don't obsess with my future treatment. Which shouldn't be that long now.   My DH thinks I'm on this site far more than is healthy!! AAr men they haven't a clue really have they!!!!!

Nikki  glad to see you posting on the abroadies..  I still feel this site  is my "home" though!  hope that the wine was good the other day .I had one Stella and that was a treat!!  New if I made up some sangria i would drink too much!!!

Suzie  where are you? Is everything alright .Have been sending positive thoughts your way.  

Nuala  Our inspiration!! How are you feeling ..Its not long till your scan now.. How exciting .

Yonny  how are things with you?  Sending positive thoughts your way.    
Love to everyone else  and Happy Easter to you all.


----------



## nikkiank

Cesca..... 

Gave up half way through my second glass..... I'm a bit of a lightweight these days!!   .... although the sun is out and I could just sit in the garden with a nice cold glass of white wine now.... 

Happy Easter everyone!    Lets hope things perk up a bit now. 
love Nikki xxx


----------



## suziegirl64

Hi Everyone

Happy Easter to all.  

Wishing you love and luck at whatever stage your at. Sorry, that's a bit of a cop out given how much attention you've all given me  But I really wanted to update you all before I have to go out 

Yonny  so sorry about your bfn love. It's hard isn't it?  Thanks for pointing me in femme's direction!

Thanks to all of you for my lovely messages of encouragement and all your prayers. I appreciate you all so very much. It's nice to not feel alone. 

Today is day 7 of brown bleeding and today it looks like it might be the end of it  It's varied from a little streak on the loo paper to the flow of a light period but always only brown. No red, no clots. I just have to wait for my scan on 24th to see if baby bean has a heartbeat (I'll be about 7 weeks then). Maybe then I'll be able to relax a bit.

Did an HPT today for the first time since bleeding started. It came up with the darkest of lines even before the pee had spread up to the control window! My b*( O )( O )*bs (trying to represent size accurately!!) are getting more tender - still not really sore but definitely tender. Peeing much more frequently than normal. Mild nausea. These all seem like good signs so I'm trying to hold on to this.

Keep praying! I'll update again soon.

Love Suzie xx


----------



## *Kim*

Hi Suzie

Been waiting for you to post. If its any consolation when i had my early m/c i had brown stuff for about a day and a half then it was all red and clots.
So i am hoping that this is just old stuff coming away or where your little bean is burrowing in.
Really hope this is it for you i remember what you went through last time and i was so gutted for you.
Keep resting and hope the 24th is here very soon for you..

Love kimx x x


----------



## suziegirl64

Hi Kim

Thanks so much for thinking about me! I do feel more positive. I'm just rather scared of getting my hope up I guess.

Joe looks like he's having fun on that picture!

Have a lovely Easter

Love
Suzie xx


----------



## *Kim*

Hi Suzie

I can understand you being scared. I am hoping for you too. 

Yeah Joe was having fun it was his 4th birthday party and the little girl is Tony & Mel's Jessica.

Roll on the 24th.

Love kimx x  x


----------



## nuala

Yonny darling - I was soo sorry to see the note in your profile - sending you a big  

Suzie - good news everything is slowing down - hope you are continuing to take it really easy.  I have been told that as I am not 'high risk'...... I will not be having my first scan until 12 weeks AAGH so have no idea if the bean has a heartbeat or not.  My symptoms of painful boobs continue with dizzisness and sometimes a bit of nausea if I do not eat regularly otherwise just strange cramy things from time to time and back ache later in the day.  Sending you lots of    

Nikki - mmm a glass of cold wine - we had 9 people here for lunch yesterday and I sooo wanted to try a bit of wine but I resisted.  Of course I have to come up with all sorts of excuses as to why I am not drinking wine at the moment as we do not want anyone to know until 12 weeks.....

Happy Easter to everyone - enjoy eating lots of chocolate!!

Nuala


----------



## cesca

Hi Goldie's.. looking forward to hearing from Spain with all the details of our treatment...just hoping she hasn't changed her mind!!

Suzie and Nuala ... sounds very encouraging keep relaxed and wishing you both all the best.    

I have a bottle of wine chilling in the fridge and  I am tempted to have it tonight( all of it  ) but I am going to resit!!!I must be good I must be good!!  I am missing a glass or two in the evening.   Oh well it will be worth it especially if I can't drink a drop for a year!!!  Good for the liver!!!


----------



## ULTRA

Hi Girls,

Just wishing you a happy Easter and good luck in your various stages of treatment/pregnancy.
I'm pleased to report that Nuala's good news has given me courage to make a post-failed treatment appointment at the Lister for the 5th May. We will also see a councillor and the D/nurse to get our name on the waiting list.
-ULTRA-

PS: A confession, DP andI had 2 bottles of very cold bubbly last week after we phoned the clinic...


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone

Hope you are all doing OK. I started d/r yesterday and (a) feel like a really good drink and (b) and wondering why I am putting myself through all this again.  However, am sure a good night's sleep will help so off to bed now!  Not long to go to your review appointment, Ultra.  Nuala - glad everything is going OK.  

Cesca and Meerkat: Hope these Spanish donors are getting themselves geared up!   

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## suziegirl64

Hi all

Thanks again for all the encouragement and support 

Ellie - Ooo the lovely downreagging! Do you turn into a monster or are you ok on the meds? I become a blubbering wreck!

Ultra - Good for you with the bubbly! Sometimes a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do! 5th May is only round the corner. I pray that your next attempt will make your dreams come true 

Nuala - Good luck with everything! You are such an inspiration. You know, waiting for a 12 week scan is the price you pay for going and getting yourself up the duff using the biblical method    

Sending lots of positive thoughts to donors and recipients (you know who you are, Cesca & Meerkat!! - Anyone I've forgotten, humble apologies  )
           

Well the brown bleeding was back yesterday and had a bit of red in the afternoon, then back to brown. Today just a bit of brown but not much. The good news is that Guys have squeezed me in for a scan tomorrow to see if they can find out what's going on. Hopefully, I'll have some good news tomorrow evening. Maybe even get to see a heartbeat if all is well - although it may be a bit early.



Love to all

Suzie xx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hi Suzie

good luck with your scan - sending you heaps of positive vibes        

Meerkat xx


----------



## nuala

Hi Girls,

Suzy - thinking of you today and thank you for your message made me    biblical method mmm.  Seems a long way to wait for my first scan which will be my nuchal scan followed by a regular one the next day!!  Both end of May 30 & 31st so very long time to go yet.

Cesca - a whole year - I've just done 4 weeks no booze and always have a botle or two of wine chilling in the fridge which are just for my DH and guests now.  I am running out of my book of excuses when out as to why I am not drinking at present     Here's to you being on your way to your lovely donor real soon


----------



## nuala

ok - fog brain that I am these days - i seem to have posted mid-sentence......

ULTRA - yum my favourite champoo - now I do miss this and it will be especially hard as I am off to a wedding in 2 weeks      I'm glad my 'condition' has given you hope and I wish you well for your review.  I think the reviews are very important as they always helped me move to the next decision. 

ELLIE - I remember the D/regging made me go a bit strange...... but it didn't last - wishing you lots of strength and     may this be the one for you!

Meerkat - hope you're doing ok.

Must go to shops - though cannot bear the sight or smell of most foods just now so have been going out to eat the last few days...

Love to all,

Nuala

6 weeks & 4 days


----------



## suziegirl64

Hello ladies!

Guess what I saw today? A teeny tiny heartbeat!   Oh my goodness what an incredible and moving sight. I'm so relieved and also a bit in shock I think!

Baby bean is 2.4mm and everything seems to be alright. I have a due date!! 11th December.
No obvious reason for the bleeding but could possibly be from the cervix.

I'm going to get my dinner then I think I'll try having an early night - I feel exhausted! All the emotion and anxiety has caught up with me.

Thanks for keeping the faith and for all your love and support xxxxx

Suzie xxxx


----------



## ULTRA

Oh Suzie, so happy for you, look after this little bean and put your feet up as much as possible. I don't care what docs say pregnancy is not an illness etc, but rest can't be bad for you.

Best wishes,

-ULTRA-


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Suzie
Wow what fantastic news - you must have been so excited to see the little heartbeat. Make sure you put your feet up and get lots of rest after all that stress









Nuala - glad you are doing well too. Having to go out to eat sounds fab to me









Meerkat xxx


----------



## *Kim*

Suzie 

that is fantastic news. i am so very very pleased for you.

I hope when you feel more comfortable you will come and join the trimester boards.

You rest and look after that precious cargo.

love kimx x x


----------



## Ginger

Suzie - fantastic news on your little bean. What a lovely sight it must have been.

We had a scan today at 9 weeks and 6 days at the Fetal Medical Centre. Our little bean is 30mm with a strong heartbeat and gave us a wave!! I've had no brown spotting for 2 and a half weeks now and apart from exhaustion I feel great!! 

I'm having a trouser crisis and feel confident enough now to get some maternity trousers so am off to Bluewater tomorrow for a look in Blooming Marvellous - I'm so excited!!

Love to you all

Ginger xxx


----------



## cesca

Hi Goldie's    still no word from Spain regarding time scale for all this treatment. Having had the 7 day break from the pill have been on it again now for one week and the grumpiness has started again .It is so weird i just feel like another person. The sooner i can come off this pill the better. So  come on Spain contact me!!!!!  

Suzie  so happy for you. it is such a fantastic feeling seeing that heart beat .So reassuring. Just take it easy and enjoy being pregnant. 

Nuala.. You are very patient waiting for your scan. Do you not have anywhere that will scan earlier?  Good luck Hun xxxx

Meerkat  any news for you yet?  I think Ceram or teasing us!!!  

Love to everyone else xx


----------



## Lorri

Suzie - Great news on your scan, I am so happy for you !!!! 

Nuala - You can probably book and pay for a scan privately. I read about lots of ladies going to FMC (£100ish ?).

I had fsh tested today, to see if I can tx again, but levels are borderline and ARGC want me to wait, so I am not sure what's happening, going for a scan tomorrow and a consult. FSH 9.7 and ARGC like them below 10 (last I looked 9.7 was below 10   ). Any suggestions ?

Lx


----------



## dianne

Lorri 
What is the trend for you FSh since last cycle the risk is you make kick yourself next month if higher and wait agin the Lister Tx lots of pt from ARGC as FSh is above the 10 and i think there view is getting going ASAP 
What is LH e2 ?/
Di


----------



## Lorri

Hi Dianne,

I don't know my LH, but my FSH history is - the first month it was 11.? , so wasn't allowed to tx.  Then it was around 8 or 9 on both tx. Oestrodiol was 163 on last 2 tx, but was 134 today.  I am worried that FSH will be higher next month and I will be completely scuppered.

I feel like I should get going asap, I have waited 6 months to get over last BFN and have acupuncture etc, and be able to take large amount of time off work.  I haven't had FSH measured in last 6 months, wish I had now  

Thanks for your input  

Lx


----------



## dianne

Lorri 
You sound like you want to go for it maybe the time is right for you  your choice you are the one that has got to cycle and cope with the outcome 

Go FOR IT NOW say because that sounds like what you want to do ?
     
E2 is good 
Di x


----------



## yonny

Lorri love, just a quickie from me re FSH! 

First clinic said they wouldnt touch me at 10.2 so after a bit of research I moved to the Lister where they were happy to treat me accordingly!
I did more research re FSH levels and ended up buying wheatgrass tablets (I take 7 tabs three times a day) and also have had acupuncture for the past two months.
A month ago my FSH was 8.2 and today it was 6!!! 
I had my referral today to see if i could start again asap and because my FSH was ok they said yes!!!!
So here I am , back on that rollercoaster! 
I agree with Di, time isnt on our side so we must go for it if we have the strength to do so!
All the best honey and i look forward to keeping up with your story here!!
Love Yonny x


----------



## Lorri

Thanks Di and Yonny   .

I will go for a scan tomorrow and see what they say. I really don't want to wait any longer. I have been doing acupuncture for 2-3 months now, and trying to eat healthy etc, so if it aint low now, it aint gonna go any lower    I bought some wheatgrass tablets, but I guess looking at them didn't do the trick


----------



## Lorri

Looks like I will have to crack open the Wheatgrass. Tx has been cancelled this month   

Fingers crossed for next month - do or die for me then I think.

Yonny - good luck with the rollercoaster, with an fsh of 6, you must be in with a really good chance

Thanks ladies 

Lx


----------



## cesca

Lorri  life can be tough sometimes . Hoping the wheatgrass works wonders!


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone

Just back from a few days hols including trip to London for blood tests (latter not really a hol but I suppose a change is as good as a rest!).  

Suzie - great news re the scan.

Lorri - what a pain about the FSH.  Crack open the wheatgrass.  Am keeping my fingers crossed for you that  things settle down for next month.

Anyway, off to collect the cat from kennels then going to put my feet up.  Weather seems to be improving here - hope everyone has a good weekend!

Ellie


----------



## Lorri

Where is everybody  This thread has gone a little quiet. I have been burying myself in chocolate, but am raising my head and thinking about getting back on the healthy wagon again. I have cracked open the wheatgrass too, doesn't take a bit like champagne though  

Cesca - Any more news from Spain ?  Do you have a date yet ?

Yonny - Saw your q? re short vs long. I have only ever done short protocol, but it is soooo quick, about 4 weeks from start to finish. Good luck with the d/regging

Zora - Are you still about ? How are you doing ? long time no speak, think of you often.

Joan - How are you/Where are you ?  I am missing your humour !

Nikki - I hope you had a nice time at the wedding, the weather was gorgeous down here on Saturday.

Suzie - I hope you are still taking things easy.

Ellie - How did the blood tests go ?  Have you started tx yet ?

How is everyone else doing ?  

     


Lx


----------



## nikkiank

Hi Lorri

Wedding wasn't great (well for me at least)  Richards sister looked beautiful and the sun came out when she came out of the church.  There were a minimum of 6 pg women there.  One who would have been at the stage I would have been and one ready to drop... all the others fitted in between that.  One really small baby who would have been the age mine that was due last October would have been.  A variety of toddlers.  I just kept quiet until we got back to the hotel and then just collapsed into tears.  Richard found it all very tough going too.  Glad to be back.  I know that this isn't the case but it made me feel very alone, a failure and without hope.

Anyway... we did get champagne... and you are right... wheatgrass tastes nothing like it.  I always have to close my eyes and swallow mine.  Richard laughs at me as I pull such a face.

Quite a few of the threads are quiet at the moment.  I'm not getting many posting notifications.  

Anyway... off for a nice quiet sit down and to watch the weather... just put a lot of washing out so rain will probably follow  

Lots of love to you my lovely and to everyone else too.    
nikki xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Hmm Burying in chocolate seems a great way to go!


----------



## Lorri

Nikki,
How horrid for you , I think like that too sometimes. A couple of my colleagues wives' are due, about same time as me if my first tx had worked, one has just dropped and one is about to. Its not fair is it, but you are not alone.  I keep being told that this is a lesson that I have to learn, but all I can think is that its a bloody tough lesson and I wish I could switch course, as I have learnt enough. 

Lets hope our turn will come soon  .

I have been taking the wheatgrass in tablet form, so not too bad, but oh so many pills !

Take care, and go for the chocolate, Green and Black's butterscotch is lovely.

Lx


----------



## nikkiank

Yes I think I have learnt enough too.  Fed up to my back teeth with it.  

I love Green and Blacks 70% Dark and Green and Blacks Hazelnut and raisin (or something like that)

Tilly is sitting here.... she says I am not giving her enough attention and would Oscar be more attentive   

nx


----------



## zora

Lorri I'm back  .Thanks for thinking of me. Sorry you didn't get to cycle this month. Fingers-crossed next month will be better. I know any delay at our age is infuriating but anyway your turn will be soon.
Since my last BFN I've had a bit of a break. Decided to go ahead with the myomectomy to remove some fibroids which may or may not make a difference as they are small. Op date is May 18th. Also went to Lister for a second opinion and they just agreed that my chances were slim and DE would have more chance. TO behonest can't get my head around DE at the moment so just awaiting op and TTC naturally meanwhile. TO be honest I've half given up and may be facing living child-free. Feel a lot better mentally now  and not sure if can face another IVF donor or otherwise. Anyway we'll see. 
Nikki how are you getting on ?For the first time in a year I'm eating what I want and drinking alcohol. Not much as I was off it for so long have a very low resistance now I agree it's hard seeing all those pg women around . Very tough
Hi to anyone else lurking


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone

Things are quiet on here, aren't they?

Zora - nice to see you back.  I know what you mean about taking a break.  I am starting to think that this might be my last full cycle as tx doesn't get any easier to handle.  Make the most of eating and drinking what you like and you can see how you feel after your op.

Lorri - you are so right about asking why we have to have the same lesson rammed down our throats over and over again!  Still, keeping my fingers crossed for you for a better FSH result next month.  PS: I'm with you on the Green and Black's butterscotch, although I also have a soft spot for their caramel version. (And caffeine or no caffeine, that's one thing that is NOT being removed from my diet!).

Nikki - sorry you had a hard time at the wedding but you are not a failure, regardless of how you feel.  

Well, I am now on about day 9 of d/r with baseline scan due next Tuesday.  Felt incredibly ropey over the weekend but much better now thankfully, especially as I have tons of work to get through before EC.  Am waiting for results of blood tests from London clinic - should be any day now although the doctor there advised me to consider taking the medication in any case (aspirin, steroids and heparin) as this is, as he so cheerfully put it, my "last chance". I'm not 100% convinced yet about taking the stuff if my results are OK, so think I will wait until the results arrive and make my mind up then.  Am also a bit concerned about how my clinic will react if I tell them I am having this treatment - decisions, decisions ... Makes me wonder yet again why I have to have all this hassle while other people can have babies at the drop of a hat.  Gosh, reading this I sound so morose and negative - humble apologies to anyone still reading!!!  Must go, have tea and get my positive vibes going again.

Greetings to all the other oldies.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## cesca

Hi Goldie's.. just a quickie   we have heard from Ceram in Spain re our treatment for DE . We are supposed to fly out on the 10th of June for EC on the 12th June.  Only thing is we have a problem .... My daughter has a  big pony competion where she is part of a team on the 10 and 11th AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRR!  Don't know what to do


----------



## nikkiank

Cesca

Sent you an IM sweetheart.  

nx


----------



## nuala

Hi Girls,

It has been very quite on this section but I have been lurking!!

Nikki - sorry the wedding was so upsetting, you never know where or when that emotional switch will be pressed.

Cesca - aaagggaaahhh what to do - can they delay the DE for a day or two.... I think it should be poss 

Lorri - as the others have said at the Lister they do not put people off cycling if they have an elevated FSH.  In fact they did a study over the last few years that was published a few months ago proving that an elevated FSH did not make any difference to the patients they treated ie had the same success rates.  Google this as I am sure you will find the report.


Zora - keep trying au naturel - I am not the only one though possibly one of the oldest (well in the US there are a few older than me)

Ellie - sending you a hug  

Yonny - glad to see you're back and feeling good

Dianne - you are an inspiration to so many here and keep us all laughing 

I'm doing fine and not worrying as much so have decided to wait until Wk 12 for first scan which will be my Nuchal.

Love to all

Nuala


----------



## ULTRA

Hi Goldies,

I've been quiet but keeping check of your news while churning over in my head what to do... It is my first menstrual cycle after the abandoned ET. Normally AF comes as regular as clock work 28 days +/-  1/2 a day and tomorrow I will be 7 days late, totally unheard of. 
I am realistic and don't get the pee stick out, it is most likely to do with the rest hormones in the body etc. but I did not had any delay after my first faild ICSI. At present I am in Germany AGAIN, not for Depeche Mode (that will be in July) but to see the German FA cup final yesterday in Berlin. Unfortunately my team, Eintracht Frankfurt did not win, but it was a nice 3 days bonding session with my Dad - well worth the 2 x 8hr coach journey.

I'd appreciate your experiences about AF after failed treatment. Are long delays or missed cycles common? What shall I do? I have my follow up appointment at the Lister this coming Friday.

-ULTRA-

PS Dianne - thanks for your message


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone

Nuala - glad things are going fine.

ULTRA - like you, I am normally as regular as clockwork but after my second IVF cycle, I was a week late and, from posts on this site, that seems to be quite common.  Just another of the frustrations of tx ...  Things were back to normal by the second cycle after the BFN.  I think you just need to wait it out.  If nothing has happened in another few days, might be worth doing a test.

Lorri - hope you are sticking at the wheatgrass.  When is your next FSH test due?  Here's a low FSH dance for you.  
     

Cesca - have you got the clash of dates resolved yet? So frustrating that you have been waiting for ages then when you get a date it's a problem.    

Nikki - hope you have got over the wedding now and are feeling a bit better. 

Hi to everyone else too - hope you are having a good holiday weekend.  I'm struggling through the side effects of buserelin - I seem to be reacting differently this time around so hope it is working.  Have my baseline scan tomorrow so will know then.  (Fingers crossed).  Also having my first ever acupuncture session tomorrow.   

Off to write an essay now ....

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## Lorri

Ellie - Thanks for the dance, I need it ! I am still taking wheatgrass, but have just come back from a weekend away in Brighton, so have not been very healthy (too much booze and chocolate)    . Diet starts again today.  Next fsh test is in about 2 weeks. Good luck with the scan and acupuncture

ULTRA - after my 2nd ICSI AF was a week late, but that was because of the drugs (progesterone).

Cesca - I hope you have resolved your date conflict.

Zora - good to hear from you. Sounds like you are doing the right thing, having the op and keep trying au naturale. DE is likely to be my next step if this next tx fails, and it will take me a while to reconcile with it, but with DE there is no crashing hurry, except the old mummy/school gates thing, but then I may just stay in the car  

Nikki - I hope this last weekend was a lot better. 

Take care everyone   

Lx


----------



## cesca

Hi Goldies... Well after juggling and sorting a few things out as they couldn't change the dates at all ,we have finally booked our flights! After my daughters pony competition we are throwing him in the horse box ,dashing home throwing him out into the field and dashing of up to Gatwick to catch the last flight to Marbella!! No stress of course! Will I have time to calm down ,will Dh be fine for the next day when he has to give his part ! who knows but it has to be done!!! 
Lorri  hoping the wheatgrass is working!  I over did it on the vino on Sunday after my daughters first pony competion. We were quite stressed when we got home so we opened a bottle on wine and I had quite alot of it!! Feel really guilty now as I have been so good .   So know how you are feeling!

Ellie  good luck with the baseline scan . Accupuncture is a doddle after all those Ivf needles! you'll be fine   

Ulta  late AFs are common after treatment but how do you feel ?  If you think you should take a pee stick there would be no harm in it and it would put your mind at ease.

Nuala    our little star ,how are you?

Nikki ..how are you ?  My Gp says up to 10 days for blood results at my surgery. Hopfull they won't get lost this time .
Love Cescaxxxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone

Lorrie - good luck with the diet.  I am sure that a little booze and chocolate on your hols will have done more good than harm however!

Cesca - glad you have got things sorted out.  Think of the tight timescale to the airport as a thrill rather than a source of stress!!!  Like Lorrie, I am sure a bit of wine will have been good for you!

Ultra - how are you doing?  have you sneaked a test or are things sorting themselves out?

Well, I had my baseline scan today only to be told I have three cysts (new experience for me but I did think that things were different from my last two IVF cycles).  Have to keep d/r for another week then go back to see if they have shrunk and if cycle can continue.  Nothing's straightforward, is it?  Have done the blubbing so now concentrating on thinking positive thoughts for the next week.  Had my first acupuncture session this evening which was very interesting.  Have signed up to go back next week.  Only slight problem was that when I was lying with the needles in I asked what they were supposed to be doing and was told that some of them were "increasing blood flow to the womb" - hope that doesn't make the cysts grow more but it's too late now so will just have to wait and see!


Anyway, absolutely jiggered now after six-hour round trip to clinic today and marathon essay-writing session yesterday, so off to put my feet up in front of the TV.

Greetings to all other goldies!

Ellie


----------



## Plink

Hello All

JUst popping in to see your news. My FSH was high l;ast month so no go with my clinic (was interested to read Nuala's comment - thanks Nuala - was beginning to feel like a reject.

Again on herbs - this time powder -tastes like really strong licorice when you make it up so not too bad!
Had acupuncture too last week.

Still ttc naturally and 'o' was later this month (around C D16 funnily rather than CD11/12) .at least thats when I noticed the CM.

Well lets see if AF comes a few days later or not!

Best wishes to all
Love Louise x


----------



## ULTRA

Hi Girls,

Thought I let you know that AF has been and gone, it was exactly one week late. 

We had our consultation on Friday following the unsucessful tc. The consultant was very nice but very truethful: I will not stop you trying again with your own eggs if that's what you want, but you might as well make a donation to the Lister Clinic. I will take it, but in 12 years we had no pregnancy for a woman of 45. 
Well, this was expected news, but it still does not make it easier to come to terms with. We saw the DE nurse and the councillor as well; strange experience as I had never bin to counselling before, but a very good one I have to say. We have put our names on the waiting list, but still not sure... would love to try again with my own eggs, but at 0.1% reason tells me to rather save it for a DE treatment.

Wishing you all well,  -ULTRA-


----------



## Ginger

Hi Ultra

Your post struck a chord with me. I'm sorry the clinic weren't more hopeful, but glad to read that you had expected it and that you appreciated their honesty. When I was in the same situation I was relieved that my clinic said no more - if it was my decision I would have kept on trying, and spending money and using up my PMA and energy. At the time I felt like begging and pleading with them but I very soon felt relief and excitement at the thought of changing direction and the positivity came quickly.

I'm glad the counselling was a positive experience - I can't recomment counselling enough - and hope you feel supported and have all the right information you need to move forward.

Love

Ginger xx


----------



## nuala

Ultra,

I just wanted to send you a big hug   as I know only too well that consult.  I had sort of prepared myself for it and tried to prepare my Dh but he was very upset after the consult although like you felt supported by our clinic who also offered us counselling.

I know we are so lucky to have made our own miracle but it also shows that you can get pregnant at 45 so if DE is your only option then have a think about it.  Myself and my DH had a long chat about it and then I got the info from the clinic in South Africa (as we are both blonde and blue eyed they suggested this would be the best place for us).

Take care,

Nuala


----------



## Hollysox

Hello everyone, yes it is I !!!  I have come in from the wilderness once more !!!  I am so sorry not to have been posting on here for so long but to be honest it all just got too much for me... 

I have however been keeping up with all the news and think it is absolutely fantastic to read of some many BFP's !!!!  Many many congratulations to you all and I want to wish you all so much luck...  Well done all of you and how about sprinkling some   over the rest of us   2007 is going to be the year of the Golden Oldies becomming mummys...I can feel it in my water !!!       

I am still waiting to have my 3rd attempt at IVF in August.  I am scared but excited about having tx again...I just pray it works properly this time !  The clinic did offer me an earlier tx in June but I had to turn it down !  Turned out for the best though because my acupuncturist is on holiday then so wouldn't have been able to treat me before EC and after ET !  So, it was for the best I said no to the tx. although it nearly killed me at the time !!!!

I really am so sorry not to have been around for so long though...I have missed you so I promise not to stay away again...........

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

Hollysox - glad to see you back again.

Ultra - sorry about your news from consultant but glad you found the counselling helpful and at least you still have a route to pursue.

I have baseline scan #2 on Wednesday this week and am keeping fingers crossed that the cysts from last week have cleared off.  (Not too hopeful about that,however, as body seems to be doing strange things).  Expecting to be told on Wednesday either to d/r even longer, abandon cycle or aspirate cysts     Actually, I think I will press for cysts to be aspirated if they haven't gone by Wednesday as I am scared that all this down-regging at my advanced years may mean I never get going again, and I can't face abandoning this cycle without getting even to stimming stage after so much mental gearing-up!

So goldies, please keep your fingers crossed for me for Wednesday!!!

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hi Ellie

All the best and will be thinking of you on Wednesday     
Let us know how you get on

Meerkat xx


----------



## ULTRA

Good Morning Goldies,

Thanks for all your nice personal messages and postings, they realy helped a lot - until my Dad phoned me yesterday asking how I got on at the consultation. He urged me on not to give up, was very supportive and said he would happily pay for a "thrird time lucky" try. I really did not know what to tell him (he is the only on in my family that know we are having fertility treatment). He sooooooo longs for a grandchild, has done so for 15 years+ long before I finally met the right man with whom I want to have a child. My sister has been trying to conceive for 8 years, but she would not consider ft of any kind.
I know my Dad does not approve of use of DE, in his eyes this would not be MY child the same way that an adoted child would never be HIS grandchild. Well, I do not share his views, but respect them, so QUO VADIS? Do we try again with own eggs despite only a 0.1% chance of success or stick to donor route without telling anyone (something the councilor advised against, but every couple has to decide for themselves)? Your advise would be very much appreciated.

-ULTRA-

PS. Sorry for the ME ME ME post, good luck to you Ellie.


----------



## cesca

Hi Goldies    we are almost on the road... I start by taking a down regging injection on the 16th of may and then its races into scans blood tests etc and then our trip out to Spain on the 11th june for ET on the 14/15th June .So not long now . Keeping fingers crossed that our lovely senorita doesn't have a change of heart!

  Ultra  you are at a cross roads but you don't really sound ready to go down the donor route. We had genetic testing on our embies and thats what finally made up our mind . Out of 7 good quality embies under the microscope only one came back free of genetic problems . Our consultant was happy to have another go and hope for maybe two without problems but we decided the risk and the heartache would be too much . We talked long and hard and finally decided on DE . It is such a difficult crossroads to be at and I wish you all the best in whatever you decide on .Listen to your heart ,then you will know what is right for you. 

  Meerkat    I got my prescription for the prostrapp waiting for me at the surgery! My Doc is so sweet ..he said he really is keeping his head down at work coz I dont think the other partner is very happy he is helping us with all the drugs! We are also getting our hiv tests done on the NHS . I don't know how he managed that either!

Hi nikki  thinking of you Hun xxxx

Ellie  hope all goes well  tommorow whatever happens !  

Hollysox  hi nice to hear from you xxx
  Hi to everyone else xxxxx
PS  my spell check still isn't working  which is a disaster as I rely on it!!!!!!


----------



## Hollysox

Hello everyone...Thanks Cesca and Ellie for the 'welcome backs' too !!

Ellie, I just want to wish you lots of luck hun for tomorrows scan   I hope those cysts have well and truely gone by now...Fingers crossed for you...

Cesca, wow, everything is moving fast now...!  I hope the d/regging goes ok and the ET on the 11th June will go fantastically well in every way !     

Ultra, I am so sorry that you are having such a rough time...I cant offer any advice re DE other than to go with what YOU feel is right...It isn't an easy decision either way...You are in my thoughts hun  

It's a relation of mines birthday party this coming weekend and I am the ONLY one in the family not to have been invited !!!  Why   Because she has just had a baby a couple of months ago and they didn't want to upset me after my miscarriage.  So, they decided to just not ask me instead ?!  Why are some people such morons   Ok, so I wouldn't have gone but by not inviting me they have REALLY hurt me and I'll never forgive them for this...NEVER !  So, I'm going to go out with some friends instead and will have a good time with them.  Is it just me though that people seem to think they can treat like s**t and get away with it ?!  Sorry girls, going off on one here...I apologise !

Well better be going before I bore you all...Take care and sending you all tuns of...


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

Thanks for the good luck wishes.  They, along with my acupuncture yesterday, seem to have helped because, at baseline scan #2 today, the cyst had shrunk a bit and my blood test was OK -  so I start stimming tonight!  (Am a bit worried as have read that response to drugs is better if the cyst is aspirated prior to starting stimming but I suppose I had better do what I'm told). 

Hollysox, sorry to hear about the badly-handled birthday party invitation.  It is frustrating how people behave sometimes .  Sometimes I think people just don't think things through but other times I think they are doing their best but just getting it so, so wrong. Anyway, hope you have a nice night out with your friends instead.

Cesca - glad things are falling into place for your Spanish trip.  Won't be long till you are getting on that plane ...

Ultra -I understand your dilemma about the donor eggs. It sounds like you have some further thinking to do before making a decision. MY DH and I have discussed it too, and he is quite keen on the idea if our own eggs don't work.  I sympathise with your situation re your Dad. My parents are very conservative and I am not sure how they would react to DE for us.  (I haven't even told them about our IVF).  But  I have already decided that their views or possible reactions aren't going to be a deciding factor in what we do.  At the end of the day, it is our lives and our possible child, and we will have to make the decision that is right for us.  


Well, better go and look out the old Menopur...

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## Lorri

Ellie - Thats fab ! I hope the stimming goes swimmingly     . As for that pesky cyst  

Hollysox - I hope you are right about 2007. Families !!! You can't choose them. As Ellie has said, sometimes people don't know what to do for the best and often opt for the wrong option. Try not to feel too bitter about it and put it down to their ignorance. Maybe let them know how badly this hurt your feelings, and that whether or not to attend should really have been your decision, not theirs. I hope you enjoy yourself with your friends.

Uiltra - Only you can make the decision about DE or whether or not to continue with your own eggs, as it is you that will have to live with the decision. You don't want to have to look back and think "what if".  Do what feels right and stuff everyone else. 

Louise - The herbs and acupuncture have made my cycle more "normal", shorter in my case, 30/32 to 28 days, but I have ditched the herbs now as I was spending too much time on the toilet 2nd time around (iykwim). I am hoping the no work (and no stress) and acupuncture and wheatgrass is going to be enough to bring my fsh down this month. Hopefully next week I will know, wish me luck !!!!

Now that we all know we won't be the oldest mummies (ie 62 is), makes me feel quite young


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

Lorri - you have made me feel really young - only 2/3 of the age of the 62 year old mummy!  When is your FSH test next week?  Am keeping my fingers crossed for you.

My stimming is proving, well, less than straightforward as I have now started bleeding a bit (sorry TMI).  Clinic say it could be the cyst "popping" - now there's a thought - and not to worry yet.  (Don't they know that my middle name is "worry"?).  If it's still happening next Wednesday, I officially get to worry then, apparently.  Anyway, not much I can do in the meantime except keep taking the drugs.  Oh for a large glass or two (or, to be honest, three or four) of something strong ....  Why did no-one tell me that my IVF cycles were going to get more complicated each time - the first one was a doddle compared to this, only I didn't know it at the time!

Anyway, hope everyone else is doing OK. Have a good weekend.

Ellie


----------



## cesca

Hi Goldies  Well I take my prostap injection tomorow which is the jab to downreg you.Wonder what the side effects are must read the small print!!!  I'm sure I will have them all !   

Ellie  I am sure everything will be great but good luck all the same xxx  I know what you mean about a few glasses I had a few last night as it will be my last for a while  but its all ginger tea from now on!

Lorri when is your fsh test? Hoping it is nice and low.  

Hollysox hope you feel a little less angry now .families ,we can't pick them like we can our friends and sometimes they can make you sooo angry. They probably just want to put their heads in the sand and don't want to face the issue. Even though by doing that they have hurt you even more. Here is a big cyber hug from me     

Ultra  we are going down the DE route as you know and I have told my siblings but I won't tell my father as he just wouldn't understand .Does he really even need to know.? I know my siblings won't say anything and we are leaving it at that. I am telling only them and a close friend and that will do for now . If it doesn't work then nobody is affected or upset if it does then we will only tell people who need to know . Good luck xxx 

Love to all speak soon Cescaxxx


----------



## yonny

Hi girls!!!
Yup, still lurking........................still sniffing!! 
day 32 and counting!!!  
Come on AF!!! This is getting boring now!!!
Ellie, I had cysts the last time which wouldnt go away, 
but as I had two 'fab eggs' (Cons words) we tried IUI which was unfortunately BFN so now its straight onto IVF/ICSI.
Really really hoping that I have no cysts this time as I want to at least get to stimms! I think I'll insist on aspiration if there are any!! 
Have been away on a trip (im aircrew) so really need to catch up with you guys properly so excuse the lack of personals!
Im off for a read!!!!
Love to all
Yonny x


----------



## Lorri

Cesca - Finally you are on the rollercoaster ! How exciting !

Yonny - I hope AF arrives soon.

Ellie - I hope the pesky cyst soon packs its bags and heads off into the sunset.

My AF came early CD28 today (shortest cycle ever  at 27 days!), so I trundled off to the clinic for FSH etc test, but it has come back at 12.1, highest ever, with E2 83. I just don't understand it, I was so sure, taking time off work and having acupuncture and eating mostly organic and hardly drinking would bring it down, not send it off in a rocket to the moon. Should I go for the scan and insist on tx after having gone through this last month or go back to work and rubbish eating habits and wait. Where am I going wrong ?

Lx (Desperate housewife of Herts)


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone

Yonny - here's a little dance to hopefully get things going.   

Cesca - hope the Prostrapp side effects are minimal.  I am sure you are glad to be getting things underway.

Lorri - sorry about the FSH result.  I have read alot of conflicting stuff on FSH levels and I know some clinics think that a level of 12ish is no reason not to go ahead as FSH is just an indicator (and quite a rough one, as far as I understand it) of how you would respond to stimming drugs.  There are stories on this site of people getting pregnant with much, much higher levels than yours. If you insisted, would they let you go ahead?  Here's a big   in the meantime but I have to say that, if it was me, I think I might be inclined just to go for it.  There's no guarantee that the level would come down in another month, there's evidence that the level isn't that important in any case, and, I hate to say this, but time is not really on our side at our very ancient age. As you have been doing all the right things, hopefully your egg quality etc would be fine anyway so it would be a shame to spoil all that preparation. 

Things are not going very well for me as I have been bleeding alot (sorry tmi) now since last Thursday even though I am taking my stimming drugs.  This Wednesday is D-day as I have a blood test then and I am trying to gear up mentally to being told then that cycle is getting cancelled.  If it goes ahead, I don't understand how my lining would be thick enough for ET but, there again, I am totally bamboozled at what my body is doing just now in any case.  (Everything normally goes like clockwork and I normally respond fine to IVF drugs). I have acupuncture again tomorrow so maybe that will help.  Had a c****y weekend as DH is sick of me going on about IVF and, in fact, sick of the whole ttc thing.  To be honest, it is all getting a bit much for me too after nine years of ttc and three years on the IVF trail.  I want my life back but I want one last proper try at IVF as well before time runs out.  Anyway, we had a heart-to-heart last night and are now back on track. Will keep thinking positive thoughts till Wednesday in any case.

Best wishes

Ellie

-


----------



## 3isacharm

Hello ladies.  I have to say although I'd fit right in on this thread (I am 42 and DH is 52) I have never visited.  Ellie, I read your last post and can totally understand about wanting to know deep inside that you gave it your all and can emotionally be ready to step away (if you have to) but there must still be something telling you to go on and in that case you should. I am like that until I was able to feel like one child (our DS) was ok I wasn't able to try again and put more of me back into this.  We started DE in Nov 2005.  I think if your lining is good and you are up to it that you should stay on track and maybe this will be the one for you.  I sure hope so.
I am actually on here as a messanger for Suziegirl64.  She is doing great and still in disbelief.  She is at 10weeks.  But is so nauseas that even looking at a computer screen makes her sick so she has stayed away.  She promises to come back as soon as she can and wishes you all the best in the meantime.  She misses you.
Virginia


----------



## cesca

Hi Goldie's  I am really Mrs ANGRY this morning. I took my injection for downregging and it was fine . So pleased that I rang my clinic to tell them I was on the road. I had booked in one blood test and one scan a few weeks before and had agreed on a pay as you go thing. This morning they told me they had discussed this with their manager and had come up with a package for us who are going abroad for DE. When she said this my heart sank as I new we were talking mega bucks .Then she said "All inclusive cost of £800!!. When I argued that I only wanted the 1 scan and 1 blood test she didn't budge . Then for some reason I started to get upset and she said she would go and talk to him again. But I would only be able to have the 1 blood test and scan on that pay as you go deal if he agreed . .They have me over a barrel as what can I do ? what if I do need another blood test where will I go for that? I feel soooo upset. 
Why is my life never simple ,why did they drop that on me this morning when I was so up and excited. We hadn't budgeted on another £800  but what can we do?


----------



## yonny

Oh Cesca, what a rotten thing to dump on you!  
I agree with meerkat...............my GP has done all my bloods and I just trot in there to get a copy of my results to take to the Lister! Job done!!
Can you ring your GP to see if they can help??
Lots of     to you honey!

Ellie....................I love you!!! AF reared her ugly head this morning thanks to your dance so Im off for my scan thursday morning!!!
here we go again!!!!   

Yonny x


----------



## ULTRA

Oh Cesca, what a blow! This clinic seems to care monly about money, b*****s!
If your GP can't do it quickly what about a walk-in NHS centre or if you are near London there are private walk in clinics at Victoria and other main stations. They definately can do blood tests for less than 400 pounds! Or ask the Spanish clinic, I am sure their costs are not that high.

I'll be thinking of you and all the best, -ULTRA-


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone

Well, I'm still none the wiser about how this cycle is going - bleeding has tailed off now at last, thankfully, and I have blood test tomorrow which should decide whether I can continue with cycle.  The stimming drugs do seem to be working despite the bleeding as my tummy now feels like a football with bloating!  I noticed a post from Ruth on "Ask a Fertility Nurse" saying she knew of people still bleeding on Day 6 of stims who went on to complete the cycle so that has cheered me up a bit, although I suppose I'm strictly speaking on Day 7 now.  Oh well, time will tell ...  had more acupuncture this morning so perhaps that will help.

Cesca - £800 seems a very high charge especially when it has been sprung on you at short notice.  Perhaps worth investigating some alternatives ...

Yonny - glad things have moved forward.  Good luck with your scan.

Virginia - thanks for your nice message. Glad to hear that Suziegirl64 is OK and I hope her sickness goes away soon.

Lorri - any progress on the cycle front?  Are you going to wait it out for another month or go for it now!?

Anyway, off to drink more water and think positive thoughts for tomorrow.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## Lorri

Cesca -   at your clinic - ripoff merchants !!! There must be somewhere else you can get the tests/scan done on a pay as you go. Either that or put your foot down and insist on pay as you go, you are after all still a patient .... surely !!

Ellie - I hope the bleeding stops and all goes well with the rest of your stimming. 

Yonny - good luck with your scan tomorrow  

Virginia - hello and thanks for the update on Suziegirl64, I am so pleased things are going well. Send her hugs from the Goldies.

I went for the scan and was hoping to speak with consultant, but saw a new dr instead, and tbh, not very helpful (dr and scan). With all the clinic negativity (stressing poor response) and the fact this is my last attempt, and my fsh is never usually as high as 12.1  , and I have a cold,  I felt I had no choice but to wait.  Obviously I am unhappy with that, but don't see what else I can do  . So now I have to try to sort out what to do about work, as I would be due back around next AF. 

Lx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone

Well, just had a phone call re my blood test today and I am responding OK to the stimming and don't need to change the dose.  The bleeding has also stopped (at last!).  So that's another hurdle dealt with - next  scan and blood test on Friday. 

Lorri - sorry your appointment didn't go very well.  If you are feeling under the weather, it's probably just as well to put things off.  I know what you mean about trying to schedule treatment with work.  I run my own business and it currently seems like everyone in the northern hemisphere wants to see me over the next two weeks (which I am trying to keep clear in the hope of getting as far as EC/ET).  It is really difficult putting them off without giving an explanation. Plus I am over my eyes with work and deadlines.  However, I'm determined to give the tx priority!  Hope you manage to get something sorted out.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## cesca

Hi Goldie's..Lorri  sounds like you are going through a bit of a rough patch at the mo  hang on in there girl I'm sure things will pick up for you. big hugs   

Ellie  for you things seem to have looked up, it is so strange how life puts us through this roller coaster of emotions  and then everyone expects us to all be normal!!!    Good luck     

Ultra  will be thinking of you on Thursday  all the best    

Well I have settled down since the other day but I plucked up the courage to ring the clinic and had a go at them for treating us so badly. I said to them that this would be our 6th attempt  , 4 of them being at their clinic . Did they not feel at all ashamed at charging me £800 for 1 blood test and 1 scan. Especially as one of our attempts my oestrodial levels went up to 80,000 and had to be cancelled right before EC. How can levels get that high and nobody realise it was so dangerous. Having of course taken £3000 in drug money!. Anyway the long and short of it was they did feel bad and conceded to my demands for a pay as you go thing ..Hooray!!!
Sadly the euphoria of winning was soon taken over by the prostap drug taking effect and has made me a hag from hell. I feel tired ,cross and grumpy!! why am I so sensitive to these drugs? Maybe that is my real self!!!!Scary


----------



## yonny

Hi girls,
quick update as just back from scan!
The cyst is still there   so they took a blood test to see if it was still active and will ring me later to let me know whether its another week of nasal spray!(please no!) or onto the injections!!!
Heres hoping!!!!
Love to all
Y x
ps well done cesca on sorting out the clinic!!!  l


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

Cesca - well done for standing up to your clinic re the test fees! Maybe you just need to revel in being a hag from hell now for a while!  

Yonny - hope the blood test result is OK and that cyst is behaving itself.    

Lorri - hope you are feeling a bit better today.  

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all doing OK.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## ULTRA

Cesca - well done for standing your ground! You should be proud of yourself. Did they give you a refund on the occasion when your EC was cancelled? The Lister does, but unfortunately not after EC even when it does not come to ET. ..

DP and I are off to a well deserved holiday in the sun, two weeks on a quiet beach in Ibiza should lift us up and maybe help do come to a decision if or if not to have one more last try with my own old eggs. I won't have email there so bye to every one - good luck to all of you and lots of    and    

-ULTRA-


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone

How are you all getting on?  I had a scan and blood test on Friday and everything seems to be going OK, if slowly.  Had ten follicles of between about 10 and 15 mm.  Need to go back tomorrow for another scan, and have been warned that I might have to go back after that for another one.  However, things were slow the last time on Menopur too so hopefully everything will be OK and I will get to EC (which I was starting to doubt only a few days ago).

Have a good holiday, ULTRA, you deserve it.  We have just organised our break in July and am I really looking forward to it.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## yonny

Hi girls!
Booked in for (another!) scan today just for themto check me over before starting stimms!!
Cross your fingers I get the go ahead!!!
Just running out door now so no personals but will catch up later!!!
Yonny x


----------



## cesca

Hi Goldie's.. Yonny good luck with the scan  

Ellie...10 follies sounds great .even if they are slow growing they will get there . Keep positive and drink at least a pint of organic milk a day .The protein in the milk feeds the eggs . I also read that women who drink plenty of milk are more likely to have twins!! Good luck with the next scan   

Ultra have a good holiday xxxx

Nikki where are you ?  haven't seen you posting for a while   Will send you an IM)

Lorri how are things with you?Hope you are not feeling to low xxx

Virginia  .. thanks for letting us Know how Suzie is . Give her our love 10weeks ,Its amazing how quickly time really goes!

Meerkat.. How are you  . I hope my AF turns up on time for the 2 day blood test  as I have booked it for Thursday . I don't want the clinic moaning coz I have to change the day. I hope they won't be silly and say they are to busy to fit me in if I do have to change it!! We haven't yet organised our accommodation but we are getting there!! I hope we don't end up at the bus station for a week!


----------



## nikkiank

Hi Cesca ...  

I'm here.... just haven't had much cause to post.  Have IM'd you back.


Nikki xx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone...just had a look through the posts and think there are some group hugs needed...

       

Once again, sorry for being awol for a little while.  There's not much happening on the tx front for me right now but I'm sending everyone who is waiting to start tx soon, those who are d/regging, stimming and waiting for DE in Spain so much luck !!!

       

Lots of love to all xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone

Just a quick update from me as I have to get sorted out and get work finished before EC tomorrow - yes, I've made it this far, despite all the trial and tribulations of the past few weeks.  At scan yesterday had eight good sized follicles plus another four of about 12mm which might manage to put on a bit of a spurt for tomorrow.  Cesca - have been drinking milk like no-one's business so fingers crossed!

Hope everyone else is doing OK.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## Hollysox

Ellie...

Just want to wish you lots and lots and lots of luck for tomorrows EC Hun !!!!

      

Hi to everyone else !


----------



## cesca

Hi Goldie's... My   turned up bang on time as the nurse at the clinic said it would ,I was a little dubious but I now bow to her superior knowledge of bodies Ivf medicated!!!    So blood test on Thursday to see if I'm down regulated. So fingers crossed.

Ellie well done girl ...  that milk has done its job!!!  wishing all the best for tomorrow.


----------



## Hollysox

Well done that nurse predicting your AF right on time Cesca !!!!  

Wishing you lots of luck for your blood test on Thursday


----------



## Lorri

Ellie - Just saw your note re EC today, so sorry I am a bit late in catching up. Congratulations on reaching EC !!!  I hope everything went well today and that you are resting up nicely for ET. Sending you loads of mature egg and fertilisation vibes        

Cesca - Hooray for a timely AF ! Another step closer  

Lx


----------



## Ellie.st

Thanks for the good wishes, ladies.  I am now back home after EC.  I am a bit disappointed in that the 12 follies only produced four eggs (I had nine and eight eggs respectively in the last two cycles).  However,  it has been a bit of a strange cycle with the cyst and strange bleeding so I feel lucky to have got this far. Am now keeping my fingers crossed for good news tomorrow.  Am reminding myself that we have two frozen embryos in reserve which we can use this cycle if necessary.  Oh this is such a rollercoaster ... Anyway, am away to put my feet up now and looking forward to a long lie tomorrow (had a very early start today).

Cesca - glad you are another step forward.

Lorrie - how are you doing?  Hope that horrrid cold has gone.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## Hollysox

Ellie...just wanted to say well done on your 4 precious eggies !!!

Wishing you lots of good luck for tomorrow hun...will be thinking of you


----------



## Lorri

Ellie - Well done on getting 4 eggs!  I can understand you must feel disappointed in getting less than before, but it only takes 1 and its quality quality quality. Sending you tons more fertilisation vibes     . 

I am still feeling a little under the weather, but am getting better. I am trying to persevere with the chinese herbs this time, even though they have my insides churning and increased visits to the toilet   . 
The things we do for tx   . 


Lx


----------



## cesca

Ellie well done on your sweet 4 eggs. Just think thats 4 more than I will ever make so really you are lucky to get this chance.  hold on to that feeling and I'm sure everything will work out well.  Remember it only takes one!


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear Cesca, Lorri and Hollysox
Thanks so much for your good wishes  and sensible words- they must have had an effect because I am absolutely chuffed (after two days of worry and mega Bachs Rescue Remedy!) to say we had three Grade One four cell embies today!!! Now have two on board and the third is in the freezer with our two others as a back-up.  So despite the trials and tribulations,  we have actually got to ET and with a better outcome so far than I had dared hope.  Had acupunture before and after transfer, which felt great - really interesting and relaxing. Anyway, now onto the 2ww - so off to put my feet up.

Lorri - glad to hear you are feeling a bit better.  Hope the improvement continues.  Hang on in there with the chinese herbs!

Cesca - how are you doing?  How long to go now?

Hi to everyone else.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## Hollysox

Ellie That is such fantastic news !  I am so happy for you hun !!!  sending you lots and lots of   and hope and pray your 2 precious embies are going to snuggle in safely for the next 9 months !!! 

Take it easy and relax now and think only positive thoughts...    

Hi to everyone else out there  

Love to all xxx


----------



## Lorri

Ellie,
That is fantastic news, clever you ! I hope the 2ww goes smoothly and that you remain 100% positive throughout. I am routing for you    

Lx


----------



## yonny

Ellie, fantastic news honey!!!! Chuffed for you! 
Sorry Ive been awol for a bit girls, Im on day5 of stimms and nothing really to report!
I have a scan on monday so will know then whether or not I can go on to E/C!!
Fingers crossed, Ill let you know!!
Catch up soon, love to all!
yonny x


----------



## cesca

Ellie  fabulosa news            well done .Wishing you all the best on your 2ww.  Love n hugs Cescaxxxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone

Have now surfaced after three days rest and wondering how everyone is getting on.  

I'm doing my usual 2ww stuff of calm followed by "it's not going to work, and what was that twinge etc etc etc". However, still really thankful to have made it this far (although this 2ww stuff definitely doesn't get any easier with practice).  Off now for a mega-healthy dinner  and early night.

Hope you are all doing OK.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## cesca

Ellie was wondering how you were getting on . It is so hard trying not to zone into every twinge and wonder. It becomes quite exhausting!! Wishing you all the best ,when do you test?

Yonny how are things?

Lorri how are the Chinese herbs? I have been taking a tablespoon of oil everyday as well as Zita Wests supplements! The oil  is full of omega 3 6 and 9 but its vile!! 

I am now on the HRT to thicken my womb lining and as every day passes I am getting more an more excited . I have tried to keep things calm as anything could happen to cancel the cycle so its another type of roller coaster worrying about how my body is responding as well as my donors. She hopfully will be stating medication on Friday all being well.  I am worried !

Love to all of you Cescaxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi all...just popped onto see how everyone is doing ?

Ellie...good luck to you hun on your   I'm sending you lots of   and  

Yonny, how did you get on after your scan ?  Hope everything went well and that you made it to EC ?  

Cesca...try not to worry too much hun although I can fully understand your fears.  Sending you lots of   too and pray everything goes ok for your tx in Spain.

Lorri...sorry you haven't been feeling so good lately.  I hope you are feeling much better soon with the help of the Chinese herbs ?! How's Oscar doing   

My only news is that I have booked myself in for a colonic irrigation tx !!!  Yes...REALLY !!!!!!!!  Read that it clears the body of toxins etc so thought I'd give it a go before starting tx in July !!!  Anyone else had this tx   If so was it ok or was it totally embassassing   ?

Anyone I've not mentioned by name I apologise to here but still wish you and eveyone else on this thread so much luck and   to us all...

Take care everyone...
Sharon


----------



## nikkiank

Hi Girls

I will get back to catching up with everybody really soon.  Just wanted to say I have dates through for DE in Spain for the beginning of July so all systems go here.  

Ellie.... sending you lots of    and congratulations on your Grade 1 embies sweetheart.  

Sorry no more personals but I promise to catch up soon   meanwhile I am sending a group hug ((((((((((((((((((((((HUG))))))))))))))))))))))

lots of love
Nikki
ps..... Hollysox...  cant wait to hear about it as you know!


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone

Thanks for all the good wishes.  Test date is 10th June officially but because it's (a) a Saturday (therefore GP surgery closed) and (b) I have to post the blood sample to my clinic, I am in a bit of a dilemma - do I get the sample taken on the Friday (should get result on Saturday but test is a day early) or wait until the Monday (and not get result till Tuesday). Think I will be resorting to a home test on the Saturday (assuming I am lucky to get that far  ... sorry, negative thought alert ...  thinking positively now, will obviously need to do home test on Saturday).

Nikki - great news re Spain.  Not long to wait.   

Hollysox - colonic irrigation  .  Am sure it will sort out these nasty toxins though.  You are a braver person than me!!! Go girl go.

Cesca - sounds like you are getting close now.  Sending you and your donor lots of    


Lorri - how are you getting on?  Hope the yukky herbs are doing their job.

Greetings to all other goldies.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## yonny

Sorry  I havent updated you girls!!
its all been happening here!!  
So, went for my scan Monday, only 2 decent follies on one ovary and couldnt see the other one! had to carry on stimming and return for another scan today!
Follie number has upped to four very good sized ones on the left and just a few diddy ones on the left!  
Nurse then took my bloods and asked if I would be happy to go to e/c with four follies remembering that not all follies have eggs and some have more than one!!
How confusing!!!!
I dont know!!!   
Theyre very happy with my hormones in my blood and say that its obvious Im producing eggs but of course we wont know quality etc till on the day!
What to do??
We all know that time marches on...................Im 41 at the end of this month!!!  
If you were me would you give this a blast? convert to IUI(although DH's sperm still not great!)? or cancel this time altogether?
God Im so confused!!!!!  

Ellie, roll on 10th June honey!  

Sharon!!! A hose up your bum??   rather you than me girl but you enjoy!! cant wait to hear about it!!!!  

Cesca,Lorri......lots of love and     to you!!

Sorry no more personals but Im off to trawl the threads to see if theres been any BFPs with few follies!!! 

Bye for now!!

Yonny x


----------



## *Kim*

Hi Yonny

Just wanted to say to you, obviously its has to be your own decision but my 2nd cycle was my worst cycle and ended up with a BFP and now have my little boy.
They told me i only had one follie that was worth taking from if we waited for the others we could lose that one, if we went for that one we could end up with nothing. They took my bloods and after a long miserable afternoon decided we would go for EC. We ended up with 4 eggs all ferilised and i had 3 put back and ended up with Joe.
So it can happen but you have to make the decision. Good luck with whatever you decide.

Love kimx x x


----------



## yonny

Hi Kim, thanks so much for that!!  
Im much better today and less confused, Ive spent most of last night trawling these boards and you are absolutely right, there is no rhyme or reason to any of this tx malarkey and with that in mind Im going for e/c tomorrow and we'll just see what happens!
I have to leave it all in the hands of the gods,this is just the first hurdle so at least Ive made it here!! 
Thanks again, big hug,
(a much more upbeat!) Yonny x


----------



## Lorri

Yonny
[size=14pt]Good luck for EC tomorrow     ​​


----------



## nikkiank

Yonny

So glad that you have decided to go for it!!    A friend of mine only had the one embie put back and is now pg so I was going to post in my opinion it was worth doing if you felt you should   

Lots of luck for tomorrow.    
love Nikki xxx


----------



## *Kim*

Good luck Yonny

Hope you get the same result i did.  

Love kImx x x


----------



## Hollysox

GOOD LUCK YONNY !!!      Will be thinking of you tomorrow hun !

Hi to everyone else too...I've just spent ages doing a post and the damn computer has eaten it and now I cant remember what I wrote !!!  Aaarrrgggh !!! 

    to all xxx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Yonny - all the best for EC tomorrow     

Ellie - good luck on the 2WW - sending you sticky vibes so the embies snuggle in     


Meerkat xx


----------



## cesca

Yonny  good luck for tommorow.


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone

Yonny - glad you've decided to go for it. Good luck tomorrow.    

Meerkat - thanks for the good wishes.  How are you doing?

Cesca - sending you and your donor more positive vibes .    

Well, I'm now on Day 6 of 2ww and feeling decidedly PMT-ish already.  Trying to be positive but my symptoms are not encouraging.  (Bloated, sore tummy, feeling lightheaded, feeling hot, cramps and twinges etc etc etc).    Don't remember feeling like this on past two cycles (apart from feeling hot) but this cycle has been so strange anyway.  Still, nothing for it but to wait it out.  A large glass of Chianti would be so nice ....  Anyway, enough of the moaning - I'm still better off at this stage than I thought I would be a couple of weeks ago!

Off for an early night now - have mega report to finish tomorrow so early start. 

Greetings to everyone!

Ellie


----------



## *Kim*

Ellie

Lets hope this cycle is completely different inc the result. Fingers crossed for you  

love kImx x  x


----------



## nuala

Hi GOldies,

Just popping in to see how you are all doing 

CESCA: great news you're well on your way and here's to your donor making lots of follies   

ELLIE:  Great news re: your grade of embies on board.  Sending you lots of   

YONNY:  Hope everything went well for you EC today  

LORRI:  Stick with the vile herbs they are worth it  

Hi to Kim and Hollysox and anyone else I have missed.

Well its been a roller coaster few weeks.  Having found a lump in my left boob I was referred to the hospital.  The lump was not a simple cyst but a solid mass so they had to do a biopsy on my (now rather large) and painful preggers boob   Then we had to wait another week for the rsults which were all ok PHEW!  It is a fibroadenoma so non-cancerous and ok to leave there unless it grows bigger or painful then they would remove it after the bean is born.

On Thursday we went for our first scan I'm now 13 weeks).  When the ultrasound nurse popped the thingy on my tummy (with very cold gel) instantly you could see there was a baby in there   My DH went F**K and I nearly bust into tears as this was the first moment that we allowed ourselves to really believe we are pregnant.  Yeah, I know what were all those symptoms the last 8 weeks.....  It's just knowing the miscarriage rate is 50% at my age in the first 12 weeks this was always at the forefront of my mind.    Now we have the CVS test next week so off to worry some more.... then our holiday on June 17th on my DH's boss's mega private yacht with 7 crew to look after 8 of us for 10 days sailing around Corsica and Sardinia - we cannot wait (feel very privileged)

Love to you all.

Nuala


----------



## ck6

thank God... Nuala been a lurker, but noticed you hadn't posted for a while...so glad all is ok have a great holiday  have you got a nuchal scan booked love caroline xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone - hope you are all having the same nice weather we've got here today (at last!).

Meerkat - so sorry about your donor.  Must be so frustrating.  Hope the clinic gets another one lined up soon.

Nuala - what a time you have had.  Glad that everything is OK. Your holiday sounds like it is going to be fab!

I've still got all my strange twinges etc but doing my best to ignore them.  Day 7 and counting ...

Best wishes to everyone else.

Ellie


----------



## cesca

Hi girls.. great news nuala have been wondering how things were with you. You must be so pleased.xxx

Anyway just popped in to say I am going away for a few days and will be back on Friday  and then off to Spain for our ET if all goes well. will speak when I can  love to all Cescaxxx


----------



## yonny

Well hello there!!!! 
Sorry I was a bit quiet yesterday...............will explain all!
Went for e/c as expected yesterday, got shown to my room ( had to pay the bill first of course! )  
and introduced to the Doctor and nurses etc, was pleased when the anaethsesist said she was going to do some acupuncture on me!
Doc said that even though I just  had the three follies he would do his utmost to find every egg I had,lovely man!! 
Off I went to theatre about 9am while hubby went off to find breakfast!
Half past ten I was back in my room, very groggy and a bit yucky feeling ( they'd seemingly given me a megadose of painkiller!)
Waited a while for the doc to come and see me and meanwhile, being starving, had my soup ,sandwich (and choccie that hub had got for me!!!!)  
.........felt a bit sick after that so got up, drip attached, to go to loo, and promptly fainted, drip popped out and oops..............blood all over carpet!
Husband panicked............hit emergency alarm ........and the room was full of people putting me back on drip, clearing up the mess and putting me on oxygen!! 
Once it had all calmed down the embryologist popped in to say that from the 3 follies there were unfortunately only two eggs! 
I was quite depressed at this and when the doc came in a while later to discharge me he told me that there was actually only one mature egg as the other was an empty sac.............and IF this one little egg fertilized they would tell me today!
God I was depressed yesterday,what with everything else, MF being the reason etc etc my stupid body couldnt even produce a decent no of eggs!! I so felt like giving up there and then!  
Anyhow, last night it was early to bed as I was so fed up so I didnt get on here, thank you all for your good wishes by the way!  
Woke up this morning and had a chat with DH about the likelihood it hadnt fertilised and what we would do, give all tx a rest for the summer perhaps, start again in Sep/oct maybe............................and then the phone went!!!
God how my stomach lurched!  
Anyway............to cut a long story...............it fertilised!!!! 
My one little eggie................and transfer is Monday 9.30am!!!
Im in a state of shock because, although I know there are so many hurdles yet to come, I really didnt believe Id get this far!!

Thank you all so so much for your advice and love and good wishes! Its worked so far!!!

Im sorry I havent posted personals for a while but I promise I will once Monday comes and embie is on board!!

Love and     to you all!
Yonny x


----------



## *Kim*

Lovely news Yonny. Here is hoping that your embie is the little fighter it has proved so far to be. Everything crossed for your 2ww.

Love kimx x x


----------



## Lorri

Yonny
Thats great news about your embie, here's some dividing and sticky vibes     

Very best of luck for Monday and the 2ww. 

x


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear Yonny

What a time you've had! Sending you and your embie lots of luck        .

Hello to everyone else.  

Ellie


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Yonny
That's really great news.
All the best for ET tomorrow    

Meerkat x


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone

Well, I'm now on Day 9 of 2ww and have had stonking PMS now for four days - all this cramping, dizziness, nausea, bloating, stabbing pains and sore breasts etc is just about driving me demented.  I am so sure the tx hasn't worked and I am fed up of feeling so bizarre I know I shouldn't tempt fate but I just wish the 2ww was over.  DH is doing loads of stuff round the house and garden and being really sweet and supportive but I know he just wants to get it over with too.  If I start saying to you in a while that I am considering doing another fresh cycle, please refer me back to this post, as at the moment I just can't envisage putting myself through this again!  

Sorry for the moaning - I've only told one friend (and no family) about this cycle and she has been conspicuously absent in making any enquries as to how I'm getting on.  I just feel the need to get things off my chest (including the stone weight which feels like it's hanging there at the moment!!!).

Still, at least the weather has been brill today and all my veggies are taking a growth spurt.  Just as well I can nurture something.

Hope I haven't depressed you all. On the plus side, we still have our frozen embies so it's not all over yet.

Yonny - good luck for tomorrow.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## Lorri

Ellie - I am sorry you are feeling so negative and down about the 2ww, just try to think that any symptoms you are feeling are probably from the drugs you are taking, they have a lot to answer for. Please try to be strong and retain a PMA, it ain't over till its over, and you really do not know until you test on test day. The 2nd week is always the worst.  Thinking of you  

Meerkat - What a damn nuisance about your donor  

Nuala - Thats fab news about your scan 

Yonny - Good luck for tomorrow  

Lx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hi Ellie

Sending you loads of positive and sticky vibes        
Hang on in there, I can't hear that fat lady singing just yet!  



Good luck to all the Goldies whatever stage you're at 

Meerkat x


----------



## babybliss

To Ultra, full member reosting 4/5/2006
This is one of my first postings. Am 43 44 next month and well dh (once I'd persuaded him to try - took years - terrified) had unexplained infertility and tried varicolsele op but to no avail. Eventually we had ICSI, I was 41/42 no joy then ICSI again nothing, one fertilised but didn't grow. Now facing Donor egg/ICSI and looking abroad. Trying desperately to choose clinic, so many successes out there, where do I start?! Where are you at?
Please let me know...love Babyblissxxxx


----------



## druzy

Hi everyone and Ellis St

Just wanted to say hello, I'm going for another appt with my cons on Weds just to decide whether, when and how to proceed from here (just had 2nd failed IVF and was 41 last week ) so I'll probably be popping on here with the outcome.  I'm really tempted just to go straight to DE and so is my DH as he can't bear me being miserable and just wants to crack on with something which has a higher chance of success.  There's still a little voice inside me saying to give myself til the end of the year with my own eggs as they are still there, albeit not doing anything very successful at the moment and in reality it isn't until August that we will have been trying a full proper year.  When do you say enough is enough, that's what I find hard and also the MONEY.....

Ellie St just wanted to say that I fully empathise with how you are feeling on your 2ww and just to say wishing you the best for a successful outcome this time.  It's horrible I know, waiting and feeling discouraged but you really NEVER know, it could be + this time ..... 

  to all and I will be back to bore you further with the results of my consultation on Weds.  

Druzy xx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi folks

Thanks for the sympathy after my moaning-minny post yesterday!  Am feeling chirpier today with things a bit more in perspective.  As you say Meerkat, it isn't over until the fat lady sings (I think the fat lady may be me in this case as I cannot believe how much weight I've put on over the past few weeks). 

Druzy - good luck with your consultation.  I think you will know yourself when you are ready to move on to DE so ask the consultant lots of questions then weigh it all up.

Lorri - how are you getting on.  Do you have another FSH test coming up soon?  Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Hello to everyone else too.  Weather here is lovely this evening so am off out to potter very lightly around in the garden for a bit.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## yonny

Hi girls, a quickie update!
back safely from e/t, no dramas today!!!!
Didnt feel a thing........and saw my little embie on telly!!!!
Pleased to say that doc said 'you have a grade 1 eight cell non fragmented embie,well done!!!'    so i was chuffed to hear that!!!
I guess Im officially in the 2ww! Yuck!! 
i know what you mean Ellie, though i am glad you're feeling more upbeat today! .......and that fat lady still aint singing!!! Lots of   to you honey!!
Druzy, all the best with you consultation and your decision honey!
love to nuala, meerkat, lorri and all the rest of you, sorry i havent done more personals but Im absolutely shattered and am going to crash on the sofa! 
Love and hugs
Yonny x


----------



## Ellie.st

Yonny

Haven't escaped to the garden yet as printing out a large report for tomorrow.  However, glad I peeked back at FF because your news is fab! An eight cell Grade One is brilliant - my clinic told me they don't see many of those!  Anyway, wishing you and your embie       for the 2ww.

Take care

Ellie


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Yonny - fabulous news about your embie.  Take it easy and get lots of rest.  Sending some embie growing vibes so it snuggles in nicely      

Hello and love to everyone else - summer's here!  



Meerkat xx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi girls...just popped on to catch up with the news and see how you are all doing...

Ellie and Yonny...wishing you both lots of luck on the dreaded 2ww    sending you both sticky vibes and pray your embies are settling in where they belong...

Nuala...our inspiration !!!  I am so pleased that everything is going well for you after that scare !  Seeing your little bubba on the scan must have been the most special moment of your lives...I wish you so much love and luck for the rest of your pg hun... 

Meerkat...I am so sorry to hear about your donor...what a bummer   I hope they find you another donor very soon hun...hang on it there ok ?!

Cesca...Wishing you lots of luck for ET next week ?    

Druzy...hi there...  I hope your consultation goes ok and that it will help you decide which route is the best one for you...good luck in whatever you decide hun...

Well, I am off on my   on Thursday to Crete !!!  My AF was supposed to come 2 days ago but guess what...no show yet !!!  Probably the stress of flying causing it's delay !  Why does it always show up when you dont want it to and not when you do  ( Eh ?)  You all know what I mean !!! I dont want to have my AF when I'm away but it looks like I have no choice now...unless I have started the menopause ?  OMG.....I'm frightening myself now !!!!  I just wish I'd start !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Anyway, please take care everyone and sorry if I haven't mentioned everyone by name !

Bye for now.....
Love Sharon


----------



## janny bear

Heloooooooo. xxx

Just been reading up on all the posts on here   lots of new faces & tx.

Don't know if i've asked this befor on this particular thread, but has anybody here ever had donor embryo?

Would love some feedback.

Good luck all & best wishes 

Jan xxxxxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear Jan

Sorry, can't help re donor embryos but nice to "meet" you anyway.

Hollysox - hope you have a fab time in Crete.  Typical AF ...    

Yonny - hope you and that lovely embie are taking it easy.    

Well, I'm now on Day 12 and, Meerkat, the fat lady hasn't sung yet.  (Last cycle she sang on Day 11 ).  Still feeling very bizarre but not long to go now till I know one way or the other.  (Scary thought ...).

Hope everyone is doing OK and enjoying the same lovely weather we're having here!

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## *Kim*

Come on Ellie you said this cycle was different. I am still hoping for a different result too  

Love Kimx x x


----------



## yonny

Oh Ellie..................I have everything possible crossed for you sweetie!!!!
         
Yonny x
PS Hi Jan, sorry I cant help either re the donor embryo, nice to meet you also!
PPs Sharon, have a fab hol, lucky girl you!!!!


----------



## Lorri

Ellie - I am glad things are going well, looks like the fat lady is going to have to find another job !!!  Very much thinking of you on this dreaded 2ww, especially as there are only 2 and a  bit days to go     

Jan - Hello, and welcome ! I can't answer your question either I'm afraid.

Sharon (Hollysox) - Have a fab time in Crete (I am soooo jealous). I am intrigued by the colonic too, let me know how it goes.   always lets you down when you don't want it too

Druzy - I know where you are coming from. DH and I considered DE for 3rd tx, but we said we would give it 3 goes, and I am nt ready to give up yet either, but we are likely calling it a day after that. However, we may go down the natural ivf/icsi route. Lots to think about. 

Yonny - I hope you are not going mad ! Sending you positive sticky vibes for 2ww   

Babyliss - Hello, I hope you manage to find a clinic and suitable donor very soon.

Cesca - How are you ? Lots of luck for ET, 

Nikki - How are you doing ? 

Not much happening with me, just enjoying the weather ! Had a huge row with dh this morning, not sure its completely down to PMT, this IVF lark is getting to both of us, we are sick of limboland. Hopefully FSH test next week will give me the green light, though I am due back at work in just over a weeks time


----------



## druzy

Hello Lorri et al

I think your 40+ BFP thread on the other 40s links is a very good idea and hopefully lots of people will be posting there (not to mention all of us!).

Just thought I would update everyone with the result of my follow up meeting with cons after 2nd failed IVF.  Apart from getting it off my chest and getting some feedback and it may have some useful info for others in a similar situation.

IVF#1 I had 200mg of Puregon and got 5 follicles, 6 eggs, 5 fertilised, 2 put back, grade 1 and grade 2....chemical pregnancy.  IVF#2 I had 300mg of Puregon and got 5 follicles, 4 eggs and 3 fertilised, 3 put back grades 2 and 3 - negative.

I mentioned to the cons that I had read of other people being on 450 and 600 - cons said that he would never go above 450 because you reach and saturation point and so going above it was futile.  As I didn't react better on 200 than 300 he said 200 may be my saturation point.....  FSH 11.6 (last August) - he doesn't believe in waiting for FSH to go down or retesting, he's with the Lister on just treating ASAP before maternal age increases.  There is a piece of research by the Lister on the internet about this.

Anyway, I told him that I was strongly leaning to donor eggs and had 60% come to terms with it.  He said he felt it was too early and not to give up yet but suggested that I could go back to IUI.  IVF had shown that the eggs fertilise and so it is just a matter of hoping that I get a "good egg" that implants and due to me only producing 4 or so with IVF I may as well produce 4 or so on IUI.  On 75mg of Menopur, starting dose,  I produced 3/4 follicles when I had IUI.  This is something that I was going to suggest to him and also something that one of the fertility nurses had suggested too.  I didn't think he would go with it but he seemed to be happy about it.  He also said that after about 5 IUIs the success rate flattens out so in statistical terms there was no point in doing more than that.

SO - that is what I'm going to do and at the moment feel quite happy about it.  If that comes to nothing, then I will go to DEs roundabout Spring next year.  He sends people to somewhere in Valencia and does all the scans for you etc.

Deep down I feel that IUI won't work (God, I've said it!!) not very good PMA I know, but I need to feel that I have done my utmost from now on in with my own eggs so that I can look back with as few regrets as possible....umph.  I will also probably add in one "alternative" thing like acupuncture or reflexolgy just to cover all the bases.  I don't think you can take chinese herbs alongside IUI medication - I wouldn't risk that anyway.

I find IUI easier to take in my stride, I think I could probably do 3 or 4 without it affecting my life that much, the injections I find OK and obviously the basting is nothing really but the EC and the bit in between with IVF I find really quite harrowing.  Also I suppose the fact that IVF costs so much makes the experience that much more intense.  Hopefully I will be able to do IUI without thinking too much about it.... well that's the plan anyway.

Although, now that this is all agreed, there's still a little voice inside me saying "maybe one more IVF would be the ONE!" -but that's the problem with gambling isn't it, just one more round....!

Any thoughts or feedback appreciated and I don't mind being challenged on anything if anyone knows any different it's best to know as much as poss I think.

Hope everyone else is doing OK at various stages or treatment or inbetween.

love 

Druzy
x


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone

Meerkat - great news re new donor.  Am keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Yonny - here are some more positive vibes for you and your emby.    

Lorri - wishing you good luck for your test next week.  I know exactly what you mean about rows with DH and limboland.  We had a stormer of an argument (which is quite unusual for us, thankfully) while I was stimming and when we sat down and talked about it calmly, it turned out that it all boiled down to the IVF and the fact that it puts everything on hold.  Hopefully you will be able to move ahead next week - it's the waiting around that I find is the worst thing! 

Druzy - the IUI sounds likes a good option and if you feel comfortable with it (and the consultant too), I think you should go for it.    

Well, the fat lady still hasn't sung for me.  I have to be really honest and say that I am sure that it's just the Cyclogest that is keeping her quiet .  Test date is a bit of a tricky one for me - it's officially Saturday via a blood test posted to the clinic but I can't get blood taken at my GP's surgery till Monday so won't get the official result until Tuesday at the earliest.  Talk about spinning things out....  (I decided against getting blood taken tomorrow, Friday - Day 14 - as clinic said that was a bit early).   So I am going to do a home test on Saturday if (a) I can hold out that long and (b) fat lady stays away.  Have only one HPT in the house and am determined not to buy any more, so am trying not to be tempted to do it tomorrow as that would only make me want to test again on Saturday.  The way things feel, I think I may know the answer before Saturday in any case.  (Having said that, I have constantly felt like fat lady was about to burst into song since Day 6 so what do I know?!).

Anyway, thanks for all your support which is really appreciated.  

Off now to put my feet up as well and truly shattered.  However, I have a half day tomorrow (and DH is on leave) so we are keeping our fingers crossed for nice weather in the afternoon so that we can go for a spin and enjoy the nice scenery round about here.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## nikkiank

Ellie

Lots of luck for testing hon!      Will be thinking of you and have everything crossed.


Nikki xxx


----------



## janny bear

Morning all xxx

Druzy, i had was in a   similar situation to you.

Keep trying everything you feel comfortable with until the only other option is to go for donor... looking back & all that, you'll feel then that you tried all that you can.

I was told to try donor egg, which i did last year as part of an 'egg share' regime.......... the donors eggs were actually worse quality than my own.... and even though i shouldn't, i feel very resentful that i paid nearly £5grand to end up with 1, 2 cell egg that wasn't dividing.

We decided on donor embryo this year as they only freeze the excellent graded ones. The stats are not an awful lot different between fresh & frozen 26% compared to 30% i think.......

Anyway, really sorry to rattle on, and i always feel i have to explain myself 

Just thought you may like a different approach to things..

Sorry i'm rattling now.  

my et is next week & i wish everybody the best.  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Love Jan xx


----------



## druzy

Good luck Ellie St with testing  

Janny Bear - Have you thought of going to Spain for DE?  Just that my understanding is that the success rate is 60 to 70% there because they are good at it and the donors are younger? - that's what my cons just said anyway...He said that if he did it here with egg share it was about 30%....plus in Spain it's totally anonymous, the children can never find the original donor - if that matters to you.  I can understand you feeling annoyed at paying 5grand for worse quality than your own - I would feel the same...

love

Druzyxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Guess what girls  - I did a Clearblue Digital HPT this morning (my official test date) and it says I'm pregnant!!!!!

Have been in total shock since doing the test - have never had a whiff of a BFP before (in 9.5 years).  Won't get blood test results from clinic till Tuesday so not sure whether to believe result or not.  I also know that this is just the first stage in a long road so we are taking each day as it comes, but - oh my goodness - what a feeling.  Still shaking .....

Thanks so much for all your good luck wishes for the test.


Ellie


----------



## *Kim*

Ellie 

That is brilliant news. Have fingers crossed for you. See i knew it would be a different result. Waiting with baited breath till tuesday.

love Kimx x x


----------



## mistykat

Congratulations Ellie!

Believe it, a positive is a positive! Well done! I hardly post now but read a lot! Roll on Tuesday to have your positive confirmed!

Allison x


----------



## nikkiank

Ellie.......


CONGRATULATIONS...................... that is the most wonderful news!!    


Do you know... I just had a feeling that it may have been your time.    Lots of luck for your blood test my lovely
Love
Nikki xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nuala

Ellie,

What wonderful news     totally natural to be nervous - just take really good care of yourself, rest lots, drink plenty of water and keep warm (well not difficult at the moment with this weather).

Sending you    for sticky vibes (couldn't find the right smillie).

Nuala


----------



## Lorri

Ellie,
That is great news, I am thrilled for you. Woooo hoooooo


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Ellie

Congratulations that is fabulous news     
You must be over the moon  

Good luck for Tuesday

Meerkat xx


----------



## Flopsy

Wow, Ellie!!

Over the moon to hear this wonderful news!!

Love from,


----------



## Pammy

Hi Everyone,

Just discovering this thread and I thought I say hello.
Lorri is that you? Was reading about your FSH levels and I don't know if they' ve been
resolved but I sat next to a pregnant research scientist in the clinic the other day.
She couldn't start her cycle for several months due to her FSH being too high and did some
acupuncture. She said her FSH dropped completely and she is now pregnant and now really believes
in acupuncture.
I have just completed my 3rd ICSI and got the BFN  today)
We had switched to the AGRC so I had high expectations for this one. I was tested
for everything under the sun all which seemed fine except for some immunology issues.
So I did the IVIG drip and started stimulating. I seem to be a slow responder on all cycles
so the doc put my drugs up to 600! (I didn't even know it went that high!)
After 8 eggs on EC my hopes were high only to end up with 1 fertilised egg. I was pretty devastated
but still hopeful as it seemed to be top grade. Unfortunately it was a BFN.
Feeling pretty low. Decided to spend the day going with it and then I will bounce back to believing
that it will happen when I feel more positive..
Anyway good luck everyone.
Here's hoping....

Love,
Pam


----------



## Lorri

Hi Pam,
Nice to see you back, I am so sorry you got a BFN again, it really sucks (understatement  ). I understand how much harder it must feel when you have had tx at ARGC and they have left no stone unturned, but at least you can be sure you did everything, it seems it just doesn't work sometimes, and the older you are the harder it is, all round ! My heart goes out to you as I know how you must be feeling  .  Did you have your 2nd ICSI at ARGC too ? 

As you can see (and may recall) I have had 2 failures at ARGC  , but am still waiting and waiting and waiting to start 3rd tx. If that doesn't work, well its rethink time, maybe donor....just not sure. 

I am waiting for AF to arrive to have my FSH tested again ! Why does   never turn up when you want her to?

Take care of yourself
Lx

P.S. I was  on 600 for my 2nd tx and will likely be for 3rd. Ouch !!!!


----------



## druzy

Ellis St

  that's good, a BFP, if it's there, it's there, fingers and toes crossed that you'll be posting on the 40+ BFP thread next!!

lots of love

Druzy xx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone

Thanks for all your messages - I really appreciate them.  Am scared to type anything else in case I'm tempting fate so let's just say so far, so good...  

Pam - I am really sorry about your BFN.  Give yourself some time and then you can start thinking about next steps after that.

PS: Allison - your little girl looks like a real wee sweetheart!

Hi to everyone else.  Lorri - am keeping my fingers crossed for you and hoping that you and the Chinese herbs have got that FSH sorted out now.  

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## nuala

Hi Everyone,

Just popping in with some good news for all us Goldies....

Well, I had the horrid CVS test last Wednesday to see if this little one was ok.  This morning phone rang to be told the Pea chromosomes tested NORMAL  

So, as per my first scan everything to date is NORMAL - Phew..... Here is proof at 45 and a half on first pregnancy things can be normal   

Love to you all,

Nuala


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear Nuala

That is brilliant news.    

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hello to everyone,

Not posted on here before but read lots,

Just wanted to say congratulations to Ellie.st with her  ,  really pleased for you Ellie,

anita.xx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hi Goldies

Just a quick post - we are just off on a week's holiday!

Great news Nuala - am really pleased for you    

Ellie - good luck with your blood test today    long may the fat lady stay silent  

Welcome Pammy - sorry to hear about your BFN    Hope AF has made her appearance by now so you can have your FSH test 

Lorri - hoping you have a good result with your FSH test  

Cesca - in sunny Spain - hope everything is going well for you hun with your tx.  By the time I get back you should be well into your 2WW     

Welcome Anita and hello to everyone else and catch up with you soon



Meerkat xx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone

Well, got my blood test results from the clinic today and we now officially have a BFP!  (Level was 2396 - have to go and find out what that means...).  Still can't believe it but initial panic has now changed to mixture of bouts of panic mixed with bouts of warm, calm thoughts! Taking things day by day and keeping fingers, toes etc crossed.

Meerkat - hope you have a great holiday.

Anita - how are you getting on with your d/r?  Hope everything is going OK.

Yonny - hope you are hanging on in there.    

Lorri - any news re FSH yet?

Hi to everyone else too.  

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## Lorri

Ellie - Wow, what fantastic levels, could it be double trouble ?!!!??!?!?!?  

Nuala - Great news about your CVS, i am so glad things are going well.

Still no sign of AF, I did do an HPT just to rule it out, though in my heart of hearts knew it would be negative, and of course it was, so I need some AF dances please ! When will this torture ever end ? Oh well back to work Monday I suppose  

I am still looking for more success stories on my other thread .... please .....

x


----------



## Ellie.st

Lorri

Did a bit of internet research about HCG levels but none the wiser really so not doing any more!  

Here's a dance for you - hope it does the trick:               

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi to everyone,

Am on first ivf at the moment and wondered if i could join you all?.  Read this site alot but never really joined in.  I suppose i was really hoping i could stick with iui but like the saying goes..time is ticking by..

Af arrived over the weekend and went for bloods,scan and mock transfer today,start with jabs tom .  

Have had a follicle count,only one of three clinics in uk that do them and they have said 9 follies but have found by experience that for some reason when it comes to ec there will be plus 2 on each ovary or 2 less .  Am hoping for more because want to freeze some.

Ellie,glad to hear bloods are good.

Nuala, have read all of your postings and find them inspirational.  They make me feel so much more positve 

Hello to everybody,sorry have not really got used to any names yet,

anita.xx


----------



## nikkiank

Anita

Glad everything is going well for you with this cycle to date.  Try not get too hung up on the amount of follies..... Even if it is only 7 that would be a good crop and really it is quality that counts....  Although I know having the security of some to freeze would be lovely and I hope that you have loads.   

Wishing you loads of     and sending some special   

love Nikki xxx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi to everyone today,on this beautiful sunny morning,

Started my first jab last night.  Not too bad but was a real woosy with dh doing it 

Nikkiank,hello, not long until you go to Ceram .Are you counting the days yet?.  Ithink i should be on my 2ww when you go ,not sure.  You are right it is the quality that counts,just such alot of money this ivf and of course its the waiting around for another donor if it does not work and none to freeze.  But thinking positive. 

Ellie.st,has it sunk in yet?.  Hope you are taking it easy,enjoy the sun,

Sorry its a quick post,got to go to work 

anita.xx


----------



## yonny

Hi there!
Sorry this is so short and I havent done personals for ages but I am thinking of you all!! 
Unfortunately its all over for me 
Very heavy bleed this morning, day 11, and I know its not implantation bleed!!
Ill phone the clinic as they'll probably want me to do a hpt anyway and book a consultation with the con!
Im going to give it all a rest over the summer now, I cant jump straight back on as I have focused on nothing else but tx for too long now and I need to get my life back into some sort of order! 
Also, as we all know, paying for all this takes some doing!!! 
Forgive me if I dont post for a bit..............Ill still read and check up on you all!
All my love to all of you and may all your dreams come true! 
Love
Yonny x


----------



## Lorri

Yonny,
I am so sorry you are bleeding . 
I hope you are wrong about it being all over, and I think you should still do the hpt on test day, just in case, as there are plenty of stories of bleeding during early pregnancy, but I know how cr*p you must be feeling either way. 

Taking some time off tx is the right thing to do, it will make you stronger to come back to it if/when you decide that's what you want and the time is right. 

Take care and enjoy the summer.
x


----------



## Teoroy

Ellie, what a great news!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations! Your success gives all of us hope!


----------



## nikkiank

Yonny  

Like Lorri.... I hope you are wrong hon.  Sending you lots of love


Nikki xx


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear Yonny

I am so sorry to hear about the bleeding but as Lorri says, you should do the test on your test date in any case.  In the meantime, am sending you lots of     thoughts and a big  .

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## *Kim*

Yonny

I too hope your wrong. I dont want to give you false hope but a friend of mine started bleeding and was going to stop the cyclogest but she now has a gorgeous little girl. So hope the same is for you.

Love kImx xx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Yonny,

So sorry but do not give up hope yet.It is still early days and you never know.

Sending youlots of  ,

Anita.xx


----------



## Lorri

Yonny - I hope the bleeding has eased now. When is your official test day ? Thinking of you and hoping for a good result.

Ellie - Your AF dance did the trick, she arrived in spits and spots Weds, and in full on Saturday. 

Kim - thanks for making the thread on the 40+ successes sticky 

Nikki - I still forgot to do the spell last week  . Are you on count down now ? Only 2 weeks to go!

I had FSH tested today, and it came back lovely and low at 7.9, but E2 is high at 162. Need to have E2 retested tomorrow and a scan and then fingers crossed hopefully start jabbing tomorrow. 

Hello to everyone else 
x


----------



## nikkiank

Lorri

That is great news!!!!  I have everything crossed for you!    

Sorry for the short post folks... it's our Wedding Anniversary today and I am trying to keep off the pc!  

Will post more next week!! 
love Nikki xxx


----------



## Lorri

Nikki
How many years ? It was mine 4 weeks ago (12 years !).  

I hope you have a special night 



x


----------



## nikkiank

Mine is only 2 years.  I didn't meet the love of my life till I was nearly over the proverbial hill!!!


----------



## Hollysox

Happy Wedding Anniversary to Nikki and DH...sending you both a   (I've emailed you Nikki !!!)

I've been away on holiday to Crete for the week so have been catching up on all the news...

Yonny, I am so sorry to hear that you have a possible negative result...my heart goes out to you right now at this dreadful time... 

Pam...I am sorry that you too have had a neg result...what can I say except that I am so sorry to hear that it wasn't your time yet.  

Ellie.....what can I say ?  I am Soooooooo happy for you and wish you a very happy healthy 9 months !  Congratulations to you both and enjoy this special time !    

Nuala...well done on reaching another important   after having a normal result on the CVS test.  Congrats to you too hun  

Lorri....YEAH, that is fantastic news about your FSH going down so low !!!!  Well done you and those chinese herbs ?!  So, is tx going ahead now   Sending you lots of   hun and lots of good luck too !!!

Anita...Hi just wanted to wish you good luck with your d/regging and hope and pray that all goes well with your tx.  

I rang my clinic before going away on my hols to tell them that af had arrived.  They have decided to start me d/regging on day 1 of my July af.  I have to ring them again then to remind them to arrange for a donor.  The nurse told me that things are getting desperate for sperm donors and to expect to only have a couple to choose from this time !  I'm not going to stress about that though...I am determined not to stress about aything this time !!!!(Oh yeah !!!)

Well, I had my colonic yesterday !!!!  What can I say about it   It was a strange experience to say the least !  It wasn't painful or anything, just 'strange'...The therapist was telling me that they'd had 2 women in recently who were ttc and both fell pg after having it done ?  I dont know if she was just trying to make me feel better or if it was just coincidence but it was nice to hear all the same...They reckon you really need 3 treatments to see the full benefits but with starting tx soon obviously I cant have any more for a while.  Hopefully not until after I've had my baby ?!!!!  Bit of   thinking there girls !!!

Anyway, better be going...lots to do as usual !

Take care all.........xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone

Lorri - great news about the FSH - well done you and the herbs!  Hope the other test is OK and that you can now get started.  Good luck.   

Nikki - hope you had a nice anniversary.  

Hollysox - thanks for the good wishes.  I still can't believe it, and we are keeping everything croseed ...  I see you are well and truly on the countdown for another cycle so sending lots of     vibes your way.  You are a braver person than me with the colonic  - hope it does the trick!!!

Well, better start working now...

Best wishes to everyone.

Ellie


----------



## Lorri

Sharon (Hollysox)- Hmmmm ! interesting about the colonic, glad you "enjoyed" it !  I am still contemplating it, though I think the herbs may have pretty well cleared me out (iykwim) 

Nikki - You have a long way to go before the top of the hill (it does seem like a long climb though and I am running out of steam  ). Hope your anniversary celebrations were special. I think its card/cardboard for 2 years, just think of all the lovely diamonds that can come in a cardboard box !  Looks like we might be on 2ww together in July

E2 levels came down and scan went fine, so I start stimming tonight   ! 

I am supposed to be working, so will have to catch up better later

xx


----------



## nikkiank

Lorri

That's good news!!  I have sent you an IM


Nikki xx


----------



## Hollysox

Lorri - that is FANTASTIC news   about your tests and I'm sending you lots of good luck wishes for your stimming injections starting tonight !!!

Ellie - thanks for the     for my next round of tx...getting rather nervous about it to be honest but determined to stay positive !  You take care of yourself and that very precious cargo you have on board...ok ?!  How are you coping with the fact you are pregnant   It's a weird feeling but a lovely one all the same   When I got my first (and only so far) positive test result I felt as though I was dreaming and kept looking at the hpt every few minutes to make sure it was really real !!!!  Congratulations again to you both....

Hi to everyone else today...hope you are all doing ok ?  I'm back to work tomorrow which is a bit of a bummer but it's got to be done I suppose...till I win the lottery anyway  

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear Lorri - BRILLIANT news!!!  Good luck with the jabs.   

Hollysox - everything has felt so surreal since I got the +ve result.  I spent the first few days stricken with fear about all the things that could go wrong, convinced myself one day last week I had an ectopic due to shoulder pain, and am still constantly knicker-checking.  Honestly, I thought there was plenty to worry about with IVF but I am managing to take things on to a new level now!!!  All in all, however, I just feel incredibly lucky and happy to have made it this far, and am focusing on taking things step by step. 

Hi to everyone else.  Are you all having this yukky rain?  Hope summer comes back soon!

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## cesca

Hi Goldie's well I'm back!!!
Firstly Ellie big congratulations what wonderful news.    

Well things went brilliantly for us ,our lovely donor gave us 10 eggs!. 9 of which fertilized . They were all grade A. we have 2 embies on board so I am now officially on the dreaded 2ww!! If I can get a blood test then its next Tuesday the 27th  for test day or if not then an Hpt on Thursday. I can't quite believe its all happening ! I never thought I would be here again. We have 7 embies in the freezer so the pressure is off if it doesn't work.
Sorry no personals I feel so tired having got in about 2am this morning.
Anyone thinking of donor eggs then Ceram is fantastic so so friendly . we almost believed we were friends not just patients. and very stress free . speak later when i have recovered Cescaxxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Cesca

Haven't you done well - terrific news!  Looks like that donor was well worth the wait!!! Sending you and your embies loads and loads of     vibes.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## Lorri

Cesca
 Well done on your embies on board and your frosties. Take it nice and easy  !

     

x


----------



## yonny

Cesca, Fantastic news!! 
Ive got everything crossed for you honey!!
You rest up and look after yourself now!!
Lots of love
Yonny x


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi to everyone,

Cesca,wanted to say good luck and lots of  

Loorri,i am stimming too,good luck with yours

Ellie.st. glad its going well,despite all that knicker checking .

Well went for scan yesterday,day 6, and really bad news only 2 follies,really small.   Yet on my last diui with 1 amp of Menopur had 8 follies!.  Now on 4 amps and nothing.  Ithink the long protocol has worked too well.  Got to carry on until friday and then decide what to do 

Think it might be iui.  Just thinking what a waste and annoyed with clinic becos i asked for short protocol and told no 

So will wait and see,

Hello to anyone i have missed,especially Nikki who is keeping me sane .

Anita.xx


----------



## Lorri

Anita
I know you must be very disappointed, but its still early days, maybe come Friday a few more will have popped up. Have you asked about increasing your dose ? I am on 600 Puregon (similar to Gonal F I think), but I know 450 is the max dose with some clinics. Its only day 3 for me, so I have no idea how I am getting on yet, though am starting to feel a bit sick and tired (almost fell asleep on the sofa last night before 9 ). Have you upped your protein and water intake ?

Take care, try to keep a postive outlook and relax plenty. Heres some hugs and fairy dust for you
   
   

x[br]Posted on: 21/06/06, 11:36Yonny - How are you ? Did you go for your official test. Thinking of you, hope you are OK


----------



## cesca

Hi Goldie's well feeling normal now  if thats possible on the 2ww!!  
We had a great experience in Spain ,the clinic was tops . so so friendly and encouraging. so unlike the ARGC where you feel part of a cattle market. As I said I still can't quite believe IBM on the 2ww!  no symptoms as yet except heavy and period type feelings every now and then .(Slapped wrists coz I'm not supposed to be analyzing every twinge!!!!    )

Anita Things could still pick up for you .Heres hoping,   sending lots of positive thoughts your way.   

Love to all. cescaxxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Girls...

Cesca...well done on your 2 very precious embies on board !  I am so pleased that your experience over in Spain was so good...sending you lots of     vibes and   for your 2ww !!!

Ellie...hope you are feeling ok today...you take it easy now !!!    

Anita...I am sending you tons of     and hope that it will be better news on Friday for your next scan.  A lot can happen in a short space of time on the follie front so try not to worry too much hun  

Lorri...how are you today ?  I'm sorry that you are suffering from the d/regging so much    Take it easy hun and look after yourself !  

Sorry not much news from me today...still suffering a bit from my cold so am a bit fed up to be honest  

Take care everyone and look after yourselves.....x


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi Everyone,

Lorri,i have been drinking at least 2 litres of water everyday,plus pregnacare omega 3 and 6 and protein drinks etc,do feel what must be Menopausal, hot flushes,headaches,and very dry down below(tmi)sorry,and forget the other  dh is wondering what has happened to it .  Although i did expect symptoms to be really bad so not complaining. 

Clinic did say no to upping the dose.  Asked what fsh was this time(not tested for a year) and 7.3,so not too bad.  Just wondering what has gone wrong 

Hollysox,hope you feel better soon.x

Cesca,thanks for the  ,lots to you too.  

Ellie,hope you are still taking it easy,

Nikki,how long is it now?Are you couting the days?

Have to go ,dh will be moaning,41 today and pressies to open .Still feel like a spring chicken though , it must be having a younger man 

Anita.xx


----------



## nikkiank

Anita.....Happy Birthday!!!     

Well you kept that very quiet in your IM's  

Ah yes.... the younger man syndrome.... I suffer from that too.... rather good isn't it!   

No not long for me..... if all goes well with my donor I will be out in Spain in about 10 days    .

Sorry I am not putting too many messages on but I am just taking things quietly until I see how things go with the donor.  Also not feeling well so back to the sofa for me.

Lots of love to you all!  
Nikki xx


----------



## Lorri

Anita - sounds like you are doing all the right things, keep it up, maybe try to drink more water if you can. I am drinking 3 litres water and 1 litre milk per day (clinic instructions), plus protein drink (in my milk quota). I am also taking proNatal, flaxseed Oil (for the omega 3s) and Co Q10. I am also having acupuncture, just increased my dosage of that to weekly, in fact got back from it an hour ago ! I am also trying to eat as much protein as possible. Hopefully some of it will do some good. Hopefully nothing has gone wrong for you, you are just getting there slowly. Stress is a huge factor so you must try not to fret over it, I am convinced that drs are 'glass half empty' people and always look on the black side. Think positive thoughts and sing follie growing songs. Happy Birthday   I hope you got lots of lovely pressies, 41 IS NOT OLD ! I don't feel, and I don't think I look 41 - I even got wolf whistled at yesterday, I did look around to see who they might have been whistling out, but could see no totty  

Nikki - You are very wise to take to your sofa, take it easy and get that lining nice and thick and good blood flow.

Cesca - Yes, slap that wrist, no analysing of symptoms allowed. I hope you are managing to keep sane ! 
Lx


----------



## cesca

Hi goldies  I feel so low today  I woke last night and new that it hasn't worked. I feel nothing except low AF pains All the last times I have had positive HPTs I have had feelings of nausea and sore boobs at this stage, I just know it hasn't worked . I have also just recieved my cercical smear result back and I have small changes in the cells. I have to have another test in November but I am so scared. Everything is going wrong


----------



## nikkiank

Cesca....   

Try not to worry about the smear test now.  Sometimes the cells change a little and then change back but they are just keeping an eye on you.  I had cells lasered off in my early 20's as they didn't alter back to their normal form so I have always had an eye kept on me.  In my 30's they found some altered cells and I had to go back 6 months later and they were ok again!!  They are just being careful... if there was anything to worry about too much they would be looking into it now.  IM me if you are worried at all about this.

Also please dont think negatively about your treatment.  It is far too early.  You know that sometimes you get no sypmtoms.  I had nothing the first time I got a positive test.  I have been told that the body adapts to each pregnancy and you can get different symptoms most times....

I am sending you lots of    and    and loads of    .

Do something nice for you to take you mind off these feelings for today and DONT worry about  the smear test!  
love Nikki xxxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Cesca, I second what Nikki has just said...Please please try not to worry on either front hun...sending you lots of good luck and positive vibes...

             

Hi Nikki, I'm so sorry that you are feeling unwell...please take it easy and rest as much as you can... 

Anita...belated Happy Birthday for yesterday hun... 

 to everyone else today and sending you all


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi Everyone,

Cesca,try not to worry,my sister had abnormal cells and had to be checked every 6 months but she is fine and has for pg symptoms with mine i had alot of af pains and was convinced it was no.  Stay positive,i know it is hard but think of all the huge steps you have already taken and suceeded with. 

Nikki,thanks for the IMs,sorry to you are not feeling too well.Relaxing on the 
sofa ,always makes me feel better,

Hollysox,thanks for the birthday wishes.  Pressies were lovely.  Lots of new clothes ,what more could you ask for?

Lorri, thanks also for the birthday wishes.  Your clinic sounds really good..Mine have not given me any advice about ivf and things to do..  I got all my info from Zita Wests book and ff.  Did not know about Lire of milk and protein drinks.  Will up my milk. thanks.

Hello to anyone i have missed.

Anita.xx


----------



## Lorri

Cesca - Please try to stay positive, you have so much in your favour this time around, and all those frosties for later, think of all the babies you can have over the next few years. AF pains can be a good sign, your body does need to change to accomodate the baby on board - but STOP ANALYSING  (easier said than done)   

Nikki - I hope you are resting up and feeling better

Anita - Good luck for your scan tomorrow, I hope you have loads more follies appear   . I have my first scan tomorrow and am a little nervous, but trying not to think about it.

x


----------



## nikkiank

Oh Lorri..... your first scan!!!

Lots and lots of       

Hugs to everyone else... although I think I have spoken to you all in one form or another today!  I feel a bit better today!  

love Nikki xx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone!

Anita - Belated Happy Birthday     Hang on in there with the stimming - it's amazing what can appear in a few days. (I know this from experience!) Try to take it easy, and I agree with Lorri about drinking lots of milk/eating lots of protein.  Am keeping my fingers crossed for you.   

Lorri - good luck with your first scan tomorrow.  Things certainly move fast on the short protocol! Hope you are feeling a bit better now.  

Cesca - POSITIVE thoughts, please!  (Though this is rich coming from me when I think of what I was like on my 2ww this time ...)  PS: I agree with what the others have said about the smear test  - if they were worried about you, they would not be leaving it till November to see you again.    

Hollysox - how are you doing?

Nikki - hope you are feeling better.  Only nine days to go, gosh, time is flying past.  Not long now.

Greetings to to any other goldies reading this.

Take care everyone.

Ellie


----------



## Lorri

Nikki 
Lovely new piccie, Oscar finally gets to see his sweetheart


----------



## nikkiank

Lorri

Difficult to tell them apart but tell Oscar that Till is the one at the back!  
nx


----------



## Lorri

Nikki - they both look gorgeous. I had a ginger tom once, loved him to bits, but he went walkabout one day and never came home  . My two are hard to tell apart too, both tabbies. Oscar, as you can see is a standard brown tabby, but the other one, little minx that he is, is grey but is more spotty than stripey, he's pretty fat too  

Anita - I hope your scan brought you better news 

Had my scan this morning and all seems OK. Could see 4 on the right and 3 on the left, which is pretty much as I expected, hoped for more, but not gonna get stressed over it, it'll do for me. All at about 9/10mm. Left ovary keeps hiding, so I will have to give it a talking to, to make it less shy.

x


----------



## nikkiank

Lorri

That is good news about your scan. Not too bad I would say!

Not too sure how to make your left ovary less shy though!!  

Perhaps this will work!

















love Nikki xx


----------



## cesca

Hi Goldie's ...  what a bad day yesterday all i did was cry!! feeling alot brighter but still believe inside that it hasn't worked . Went to my Chinese doc and he said he couldn't feel anything but it might be that it was still too early .It just confirmed what I feel . Oh well I still have the frosties so all is not lost.   ( the Chinese doc says he can feel in the pulse if there is a pregnancy and he has always been right before.)

Nikki Thanks for the call yesterday I was feeling so low and you did make me feel so much better about my cervical results.I am not going to worry about that now until I know for definite the results of this treatment.(I keep having images of Richard with 5" of legs hanging over the bed and that does bring a smile to my face!!  )

Lorri glad your scan went well sounds like there will be enough follies  especially if they all contain an egg.Good luck with bringing your shy ovary into the limelight!! 

Ellie It is so hard this 2ww and it seems to get harder the more you do!! I feel doomed for failure this time but as I said all is not lost as we have 7 frosties.

Right girls onward and forward!!!  Cescaxx


----------



## nikkiank

A bit blue....    Donors cycle still not started... already running 2 days late.

Worrying already that things have gone wrong.   

love Nikki xxx
ps cesca.... perhaps Rich could sleep in the bath?  If we get there!!


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi girls

Nikki -  .  All this waiting must be so frustrating but you WILL get there.   

Cesca - glad you are feeling better today.  I really like/trust my acupuncturist but when I went to see her during the second week of my 2ww she said she could feel classic PMS symptoms in my pulse (I could feel them everywhere, with a vengeance!!!) and also "stagnation" - and yet it turned out that at that point I was just 4 days away from a BFP!  So try not to read too much into what your acupuncturist said, and, in any case, as he said himself, it is still early days. PS: I agree so much with what you say about 2wws getting harder, not easier, the more you do of them. Hang on in there, however - not long to go now!    

Lorri - glad the stimming is going OK. Seven sounds pretty good to me and there may also be some other shy ones hiding.   

Anita - how are you getting on?  Hope everything is OK.

Best wishes to all other goldies too.

Ellie


----------



## Lorri

Nikki
So sorry you feel blue   . These things never seem to go to plan, thats mother nature for you. It will happen for you.

x


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hello Girls,

Been at work all day and had to do some overtime.

Nikki, i am glad you are feeling better,try not to worrythough, perhaps it is just stress with your donor?

Cesca,it is hard to feel positive but i am learning that you never know and each day brings something different.  Hang on in there.xx

Lorri,glad your scan went well. They sound a really good size.

Well i went for my scan today and guess what they found 12! 6 were from 0.8 mmto 1.4mm and the other 6 unfortunately were 0.7 and 0.6 which they do not expect to grow in time,so none for freezing.  Basically i have responded too well to the syneral and down-regging and they are growing very slowly.  But at least we can go ahead now and hopefully they will all fertilize and be good quality  

I have to go back on Monday for another scan and maybe have to get more Menopur  for more injections or maybe can have ec on Weds ,will have to wait and see.

I must admit since yesterday eve my sides have been aching and i now have backache ,so hopefully they are growing away.

Well i am going to have some dinner now,am completely shattered ,so an early night i think,

Anita.xx


----------



## Lorri

Anita - That sounds very promising. The others may catch up yet, after all, they didn't exist a few days ago. 
 Grow follies grow   Grow follies grow   Grow follies grow   Grow follies grow   !!!!


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear Anita

Well done!!!  Keep drinking the water and milk and eating the protein!

Lorri -     to you too!

Ellie


----------



## Lorri

Nikki - I hope you are feeling more upbeat today   

Cesca - How are you doing ? Sending you some positive sticky vibes   

Yonny - I hope you are OK.

Zora - How are you ? Are you lurking ?

I had another scan today (yes another one !), I think the consultant is keeping a close eye on me after last time. All looking fine still. I have to have some extra tests tomorrow to test my NK cells, gonna cost £270  , at least it will highlight any potential problems for implantation, though still no guarantees it will get me BFP. 

x


----------



## nikkiank

Hi Girls

After a really awful weekend stressing I heard late yesterday evening that my donor has started her meds.    So we are still on track to fly to Spain on Sunday.

Anita... so pleased that those follies put some work in between scans!   

Cesca.... I am keeping everything firmly crossed for you for this week and so hoping for your bfp.

Lorri.... I don't know about feeling more upbeat but def more relieved.  Had the best nights sleep in ages last night.    Lots of luck with that test my lovely.

Must jump in the shower now!
 
Nikki xx


----------



## cesca

Hi Goldie's well test tomorrow 9.30am ! This 2ww has flown by . I think having the first 3 days in Spain really helped , also having the blood test on day 12 shortens it too!! I feel like Ive only been waiting a week! Feel I already know the result but heres hoping!!!
speak soon cescaxxx
Just for the record... No symptoms at all except mild cramping on and off. Boobs felt tender for about 2hrs on Sunday now all back to normal!


----------



## Lorri

Nikki - Thats really good news !! You are well on the way. I hope you can start relaxing a bit more now.

Cesca - Wishing the very best of luck for tomorrow. Cramping is a good sign     

x


----------



## nikkiank

Cesca

                                                            

love nikki xx [br]Posted on: 26/06/06, 12:09Lorri

Thanks hon. I can feel a little bubble of excitement starting now.  

When will you get your NK results?

Nikki xx


----------



## Ellie.st

Cesca - good luck for tomorrow.     

Nikki - glad to see the good news about your donor!

Anita/Lorri - hope the stimming is going well.  (Lorri - good luck re your NK test).

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## Lorri

Nikki - Your  are like little soldier ants of positivity ! NK results will probably be Wednesday/Thursday, they have to go to Chicago. I am feeling so tired today, supposed to be working, but really cannot muster up energy or enthusiasm, even though I had a snooze earlier. I will maybe check some emails and face the music tomorrow 

xx
[br]Posted on: 26/06/06, 14:23
Anita - I hope the scan went well and that you are ready for EC


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hello Goldies

Cesca - extra sticky vibes for you and good luck with your test tomorrow      here's hoping indeed!  

Lorri - good luck with your NK test

Nikki - so glad that everything is on track for you ... can't believe it's only days before you go, time is really flying   

Anita   hope your scan went well today 

Best wishes to anyone I've forgotten



Meerkat xx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Morning Girls,


Off for another scan!.  Went yesterday and not ready, in fact could now be Friday foe ec .  Sorry not been on line,we have all had poorly tummys here,maybe thats why eggs havent grown much.

Cesca, best of luck foe today,  to you,

Lorri, hope your stimming is going well.

Nikki,this week is whizzing by,you will be in Spain before you know it.  I am jealous alredy,the weather over there is great 

Sorry got to go,hello to everyone i have missed.dh is leaning over my shoulder  telling me its time to go  

Anita.xx


----------



## cesca

Hi goldies  well knock me down with a feather I'm pregnant.!!! Had a positive hpt test this am and blood test HCG was 179!  So I can say    been longing to do that! 
have to dash speak later  Cescaxxx


----------



## *Kim*

Congratulations cesca thats brilliant news. See you cant go by those feelings. So pleased for you and wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy.

love kimx xx


----------



## nikkiank

As you know I am squealing with excitement here in Warwick for you.

But I just thought I would post CONGRATULATIONS on here aswell!!!!

                   

love 
Nikki xx [br]Posted on: 27/06/06, 14:00Wish I hadn't done those bouncy things though.... they are making my eyes go fully!


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Cesca 
That is fabulous news - well done and congratulations to you and DH
I am so happy for you
Health and happiness over the next 8 months

Meerkat xx

[fly]             [/fly]


----------



## Hollysox

CESCA.....................OMG !!!!!!  CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am so happy for you hun.......YEAH another BFP for us Goldies !  Well done you !!!
         

I hope everyone else is having a good day 

Ellie, how are you doing hun ?  Good I hope ?

Lorri, I hope you're doing ok and that the results for your NK test come back ok too.

Anita, how's the stimming going ?  I hope that everything goes ok for your ec this week.  Sending you lots of    

Nikki, Hi ya !  Hope you are having a good day 

Not much for me to chat about cos I'm just waiting for AF to show up next week before I can finally start d/regging again.....Such a daunting thought but I am going to try and stay positive this time round. I have rang my acupuncturist to start tx with her again so hopefully this will help to a) keep me relaxed a bit and b) that it will help get that BFP result !!!!  Oh well, we'll see....

Take care everyone though and hi to anyone I've not mentioned by name...sorry !


----------



## yonny

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHH Cesca!!!!!     
I am so so pleased for you!!!!!!
Lots of love to you and your DH!!!
Yonny x


----------



## Lorri

*CONGRATULATIONS CESCA ON YOUR  * ​
I am thrilled to bits for you

xxxx[br]Posted on: 27/06/06, 18:11Anita - I hope the scan went well today  . I have another one tomorrow. I am still hoping for EC on Saturday.

Hollysox - the thought of starting again is daunting, but once you get started you will be glad you did. I was terrified when I started again, but am ok now. The acupuncture should help too. I have mustard seeds in my ears which i can twiddle to relieve any stress, from my acupuncturist. I also carry Bach's rescue remedy around with me. At least it feels like i am doing something and have a crutch if I need it.

I had my dose reduced today, first time ever !!!!!!! But had to do an inject now on my downreg, I guess the LH in the stim drug is working too well.

Looks like 2006 is a good year for Goldies !! woohoo !!

xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Cesca - absolutely fantastic news!!!  I am so pleased for you.            

Lorri - it sounds like you are doing well.  Not long to go till Saturday now?     

Anita - hope your scan went well today.     

Yonny - How are you getting on?  Hope you are doing OK. 

Hollysox - I know what you mean about the thought of d/r again but I am sure the time will fly past once you get started, and I think that acupuncture definitely helps.  PS: I had the same little seeds to twiddle in my ears as Lorri has and they certainly didn't do any harm although they looked as if I had some sort of nasty skin condition in my ear.  Only other  draw-back was remembering not to wash my ears in the shower as the seed stickers are not at all water resistant    

Meerkat - how are you getting on?  Any news yet of when you will be starting your cycle?   

Nikki - hope things are still going OK with your donor.  Not long to go now!    

I am fine - slightly nauseous and a bit tender/bloated but mainly still in shock and disbelief!!!  I have my seven week scan this Friday which is our next big milestone.  

Hi to all other goldies.  Hope you are enjoying the good weather.  (Not me, unfortunately, as we are away on holiday at the end of next week and I am having to knuckle down to work to get various projects out of the way before we leave).

Take care everyone

Ellie


----------



## druzy

Cesca - I've posted a couple of times on this thread but just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS, that's brilliant news.  As others have said it's so good that there seems to be all this positive news on the goldies sites!

love

Druzy xx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Cesca,      ,Congratulations,it just shows that you never know,

Ellie.st,hope you are taking it easy and feeling o.k.

Nikki,not long now.Are you excited? I am feeling excited for you and a little nervous too 

Lorri,i am catching you up or is that the other way around .  Hope you are feeling o.k. and that you get your ec on Sat.

I have had another scan and blood test today,think i am nearly there  Could have ec on Friday or Sat,got to wait for blood tests results.
Day 14 today so getting fed up of waiting and also feeling sore now but at least getting to go ahead.

Hello to everyone i have missed,

Anita.xx


----------



## nikkiank

Anita

.... yes I am excited and nervous too!!   

lots of luck for that scan today my lovely!    

Lorri...... you too hon!    

much love
Nikki xx


----------



## Lorri

Anita - You are ahead of me, but I am catching you up. I am still hoping for EC for Saturday. I had a scan today too, and bloods, and my levels have leapt up, and my largest follie is about 20mm, but as I have grown a few more, they may need to catch up.  Looks like we truly are cycle buddies   and can share our 2ww stories, symptoms etc next week. I am feeling pretty sore too, like I have a second full bladder on the other side. Finding it a little uncomfortable to walk. I remember my last 2 times being anxious and fed up of waiting to trigger, but I am much more relaxed as a 3rd time veteran, and I think being relaxed is helping enormously.

Ellie - They are all good signs that things are going well. Wishing you all the best for a lovely heartbeat on Friday. Don't work too hard, your r&r is far more important  

Nikki - I hope you are managing to stay calm but excited at the same time. Very much thinking of you and your impending transfer next week. Do you have an exact date for it yet ?      

xx


----------



## nikkiank

Hi Lorri

Good to see your news lovely!!    Lots of     for EC.

No.... no exact date.  Donors EC is set for the 4th or 5th    that she responds to the meds.  So I guess ET would be 6th or 7th.  I will be back on the 12th.

love nikki xx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone, 

Hope today has been good for you all ?

Nikki....got all your packing done yet ?   I bet you are getting so excited now ?!  I hope and pray that everything goes well for you hun...   

Ellie...sending you so many good wishes for your 7 week scan this friday hun !  All those symptoms you are having sound VERY good ones to me !  

Lorri...how did your scan go today   I have everything crossed for you to have your ec on Saturday !   

Anita...I hope your blood tests were ok and that you can go ahead with your ec on either Friday or Saturday too    

Cesca...how are you feeling...still in shock     I hope you are doing ok hun !

Well, on Lorri's advice I have bought some Bach rescue remedy in preparation for my impending d/regging !  I am still waiting for my acupuncturist to get back to me with an appointment though....  Things on this site seem to be moving at such a fast pace but there is a lot of positivity out there with the   we've had recently..I hope the special   floating around us right now lasts and we get many more BFP's... 
Hi to druzy, yonny and meerkat  and anyone else I may have missed out...  

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone

Gosh - it's all go on this thread just now!  

Anita  - hope your scan today went OK.  

Lorri - your scan sounds like it went well.  I am sure you will have plenty other good-sized follies by EC time.

Yonny - Happy Birthday.

Nikki - sounds like you are going to be busy next week!

Meerkat - great news re your donor.  Not long  to go till the middle of July.

Hollysox -I'm also a fan of Bach's Rescue Remedy - it's seen my through IVF, my wedding, job interviews, big presentations at work and alot more besides.  Wish I had shares in the company     

Hi to everyone else.

Off now to put my feet up!

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## Lorri

Hi All !

Meerkat - Thats great news about your donor  

Yonny -  


I got called back to the clinic today (another trip into London), for repeat blood tests and another scan. Surprisingly I am responding pretty well these last few days. After umming and ahhing over triggering tonight vs tomorrow, i will more than likely be triggering tomorrow, def not today !  Meds have been reduced to 300 (wow !!!).

Its great to see so much good news and upbeat posts, long may it continue !

xx


----------



## druzy

glad it's going well Lorri - how many follicles have you got!?

After all my umming an ahing, and you may remember me rattling on on this thread about whether to do IVF or IUI again or just go to Spain for DE I've decided to do another IVF so should start in a couple of weeks.  Least I'll start on the highest does of menopur, 450, and see how many I get?

What drug/dose are you on Lorri?

Druzy xx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Goldies,

Just a quick one from me today...

My acupuncturist said that there is no need for me to have any tx from her until I am ready for EC and after ET ?  She says since I am feeling ok there is no need...I'm a bit disappointed to be honest cos I wanted to have a couple of tx's but there you go !

She did tell me something very interesting though...she has been treating 8 women all over the age of 40 recently by going to the hospitals with them and giving them acup. before ec and after et.  Of the 8 women...7 are now pregnant !!!!  Isn't that fantastic news ?  There has got to be something in this acupuncture lark !!!  I just hope that I become one of her success stories too !

I hope everyone is doing ok today...I cant stay though as I have to go out very soon so best go and get ready !!!!

Take care everyone xxxx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi Everybody on this lovely sunny day,

Yonny  

Meerkeet,glad to hear about your donor 

Nikki, i will be thinking of you next week and all that sunshine  Hope you have got lots of suncream and books to read.  Get your dh to look after you.

Ellie, i cannot believe you are going for 7 week scan already.  The weeks must be flying by.  You will have to  post your scan picture for us all to see. I bet you are still on  

Lorri,am glad i am not the only one feeling a little sore.  I am going to take the week of work next week.  How about you?.  Dr is going to sign me off sick  she is lovely and has been with us all the way,right from our first referral.

Well, i got the phone call yesterday and took my jab last night,am in theatre tom at 9am for ec.  My poor dh after all of this as a really important day and cannot cancel it  so i am having to go in with my mum.  I know he feels really bad about it ,he has been to everything with me even with the diui but will have to miss it.  Men his bosses do not understand.  
I have 13 follies now,the biggest being 24mm!,they think i should get 9/10 good sized ones by tom .  Very nervous though,

If i do not post tom ,hello to everyone, and lots of   and the best to you Lorri for sat with your ec,

Anita,xx


----------



## nikkiank

Anita

That is great news!!    after all that worry!   

I am wishing you well now for tomorrow as I will probably do a final post tomorrow and didn't want to miss you.  Lots of     

much love to everyone else
speak tomorrow
love Nikki xxxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Anita

Brilliant news - good luck for tomorrow   

Lorri - how are you getting on?  Hope everything is going OK>

Hi to everyone else - hope you are doing OK.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Anita 
Well done on those follies and best of luck with EC tomorrow  

Lorri - hope everything is going well for you too  

Best wishes to all other Goldies



Meerkat xx


----------



## Lorri

Anita - Doesn't your dh need to do "his bit" ? or are you using donor sperm ?  Good luck I hope you get lots of lovely mature eggs   . I probably won't work after ET for the rest of the week, but am on flex work at the minute, so only get paid for what i work. I am lucky in that I can work from home as the need arisises.

Hollysox - that is encouraging news from your acu. I had to cancel my acupuncture yesterday due to being called back in for repeat scan and bloods. I have one next week, which should hopefully fit in with ET.

Druzy - I am not sure how many follies, my cons doesn't tell you, but I think I had about 10 at last count, but some were smaller.  I started on 600 Puregon (FSH), then 600 Merionel (FSH+LH) was reduced to 450 Tuesday night, and 300 last night. 600 is the max, but some clinics won't  go beyond 450

Nikki - Your trip has come around so quickly. I hope you manage to have some relaxation and sun before you have the transfer. Sending tons of sticky vibes your way   

I am triggering tonight, with EC on Saturday. Can't believe it has come round so quick and gone so well. My response this time round has been so much better than tx1 and tx2, lets hope it continues to be my best tx.

xx


----------



## *Kim*

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,61934.new.html#new


----------

